# Cose da giovani.. cose da ricchi.. Cose da belli..



## Skorpio (28 Dicembre 2019)

E si potrebbe continuare con altro.. 

Molti di noi hanno intimamente la percezione di alcune cose che vengono fatte, come cose che si possono fare se (si è grandi, se si è ricchi, se si è belli, se si è single se si è sposati, etc.. Etc..). 

Il motivo è puramente convenzionale, e sono spesso convenzioni affatto personali ma acquisite supinamente dall'ambiente 

Quindi quelle cose fatte da chi è fuori target (es. Una cosa "da giovani" fatta da chi giovane non è, una cosa "da belli" fatta da chi oggettivamente bello non è ) ci restituisce una immagine ridicola per chi la fa. 

Quali cose vi vengono in mente così istantaneamente, sulle quali operate questa sorta di ragionamento?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Sono talmente tante...
Non capisco la domanda.
La maggior parte delle situazioni comiche si basano su adulti che fanno cose inadeguate alla loro età.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E si potrebbe continuare con altro..
> 
> Molti di noi hanno intimamente la percezione di alcune cose che vengono fatte, come cose che si possono fare se (si è grandi, se si è ricchi, se si è belli, se si è single se si è sposati, etc.. Etc..).
> 
> ...


nessuna, un tempo semmai, avevo vergogna di mettermi in gioco. 
Era il giudizio degli altri che mi limitava nel buttarmi.
Ora sinceramente me ne frego.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono talmente tante...
> Non capisco la domanda.
> La maggior parte delle situazioni comiche si basano su adulti che fanno cose inadeguate alla loro età.


ecco questa cosa non la capisco.
Se vado a fare danza classica a 50 anni perché non ho potuta farla da giovane e voglio provare questa emozione perché non dovrei per paura di essere derisa


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nessuna, un tempo semmai, avevo vergogna di mettermi in gioco.
> Era il giudizio degli altri che mi limitava nel buttarmi.
> Ora sinceramente me ne frego.



Perché tu forse vai in giro con pantaloncini e treccine in bicicletta in due?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché tu forse vai in giro con pantaloncini e treccine in bicicletta in due?


i pantaloncini si, treccine no perché un taglio che non me lo permette, in 2 ognuno sulla sua bici si perché esser portata  sul tubo mi fa male il sedere.
Portare io qualcuno manco per sogno, pesante tenere l'equilibrio.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ecco questa cosa non la capisco.
> Se vado a fare danza classica a 50 anni perché non ho potuta farla da giovane e voglio provare questa emozione perché non dovrei per paura di essere derisa


Non è questione di aver paura di essere derisa, di questo giustamente non bisogna curarsi.
È solo riconoscere di essere diversi in diverse età.
Diversi fisicamente, mentalmente e come interessi.
Se, restando al tuo esempio, fare danza classica a sette anni porta ad acquisire postura e automatismi che possono preludere a una professione, farlo a cinquant’anni per la prima volta (età in cui la maggior parte delle professioniste smette) può avere solo il valore di fare una attività fisica che si considera più piacevole di altre, ma senza avere obiettivi né professionali, né formativi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> i pantaloncini si, treccine no perché un taglio che non me lo permette, in 2 ognuno sulla sua bici si perché esser portata  sul tubo mi fa male il sedere.
> Portare io qualcuno manco per sogno, pesante tenere l'equilibrio.


Ma dai!


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché tu forse vai in giro con pantaloncini e treccine in bicicletta in due?


se una qualsiasi cosa la fai per te stesso e non per apparire va bene.
Ci si rende ridicoli solo quando è ostentata , una forzatura d'immagine



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è questione di aver paura di essere derisa, di questo giustamente non bisogna curarsi.
> È solo riconoscere di essere diversi in diverse età.
> Diversi fisicamente, mentalmente e come interessi.
> Se, restando al tuo esempio, fare danza classica a sette anni porta ad acquisire postura e automatismi che possono preludere a una professione, farlo a cinquant’anni per la prima volta (età in cui la maggior parte delle professioniste smette) può avere solo il valore di fare una attività fisica che si considera più piacevole di altre, ma senza avere obiettivi né professionali, né formativi.


appunto per se stessi per realizzare un desiderio, per il solo piacere di provare.null'altro



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai!


cosa


----------



## Skorpio (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono talmente tante...
> Non capisco la domanda.
> La maggior parte delle situazioni comiche si basano su adulti che fanno cose inadeguate alla loro età.


La domanda è se per ciascuno di noi ci so o cose da giovani da ricchi da belli.. E quali

Es. Ho 60 anni mi iscrivo alla università 
"ma dai.. Fai ridere, sono cose da giovani" 

Oppure 

"bravo, va bene, per l'università non c'è età" 

Altro esempio 

Mi iscrivo in palestra 

"ma dai fai ridere, sono cose da giovani" 

Oppure "bravo! Per la forma fisica non c'è età" 

Poi dalla età ci si può spostare sulla bellezza o sui quattrini o sullo stato civile o quel che vuoi


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La domanda è se per ciascuno di noi ci so o cose da giovani da ricchi da belli.. E quali
> 
> Es. Ho 60 anni mi iscrivo alla università
> "ma dai.. Fai ridere, sono cose da giovani"
> ...


Si può fare tutto, dipende come e perché.
Vanno riconosciuti i limiti oggettivi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa


Ma dai...non vai in giro in  pantaloncini come una ragazzina che ci va in città, ci andrai al mare, dal l’alloggio alla spiaggia.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può fare tutto, dipende come e perché.
> Vanno riconosciuti i limiti oggettivi.


Beh.. Il perché dovrebbe essere il proprio piacere personale e rompere appunto i limiti "soggettivi" 

Sui limiti oggettivi è chiaro che se mi iscrivo a un corso di tennis a 60 anni pensando di arrivare in finale a Wimbledon, incontrerò solo delusione


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Il perché dovrebbe essere il proprio piacere personale e rompere appunto i limiti "soggettivi"
> 
> Sui limiti oggettivi è chiaro che se mi iscrivo a un corso di tennis a 60 anni pensando di arrivare in finale a Wimbledon, incontrerò solo delusione


Certo.
Ma quando si dice di qualcuno che fa cose fuori età non credo che ci si riferisca a obiettivi assurdi.
Se uno si compra la moto a sessant’anni non credo che pensi di fare coast to coast.
Resta che possa risultare patetico.
Se una sessantenne si fa il lifting per riconoscersi è diverso dalla sessantenne che lo fa perché “non vuole più essere invisibile per gli uomini”.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2019)

Nessuna.
Faccio quello che mi piace da sempre.
Va quindi detto che cose che mi piacevano a 20 non mi piacciono più ora e quindi non è che non le faccio perché le considero da giovani ma semplicemente perché non mi attira più farle.
Un esempio: a 25 insegnavo danze standard e boogie woogie, ora che ho quasi il
doppio di quegli anni insegnare non mi interessa più preferisco ballare e basta, però volendo essendo ancora maestro di ballo potrei insegnare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai...non vai in giro in  pantaloncini come una ragazzina che ci va in città, ci andrai al mare, dal l’alloggio alla spiaggia.


nel tempo libero se cazzeggio lo faccio.
Intanto ci sono pantaloncini e pantaloncini.
Io trovo alcuni di cattivo gusto anche su ragazza giovani con un bel  fisico .
Quindi età non centra.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma quando si dice di qualcuno che fa cose fuori età non credo che ci si riferisca a obiettivi assurdi.
> Se uno si compra la moto a sessant’anni non credo che pensi di fare coast to coast.
> Resta che possa risultare patetico.
> Se una sessantenne si fa il lifting per riconoscersi è diverso dalla sessantenne che lo fa perché “non vuole più essere invisibile per gli uomini”.


a sessanta dovrebbe gia ambire a motocarrozzella, ovvio


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nel tempo libero se cazzeggio lo faccio.
> Intanto ci sono pantaloncini e pantaloncini.
> Io trovo alcuni di cattivo gusto anche su ragazza giovani con un bel  fisico .
> Quindi età non centra.


Allora confermi che ci siano cose non adatte...non ti piace il parametro della età, ma ne usi altri.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a sessanta dovrebbe gia ambire a motocarrozzella, ovvio


Ho citato tra virgolette perché è la motivazione addotta da Eleonora Giorgi e che mi ha lasciato basita.
Tu eri sarcastica?


----------



## Vera (28 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ecco questa cosa non la capisco.
> Se vado a fare danza classica a 50 anni perché non ho potuta farla da giovane e voglio provare questa emozione perché non dovrei per paura di essere derisa


Infatti ci sono donne di 50 anni che frequentano i corsi di danza o quelli di pole, per il gusto di rimettersi in gioco.


----------



## Martes (28 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E si potrebbe continuare con altro..
> 
> Molti di noi hanno intimamente la percezione di alcune cose che vengono fatte, come cose che si possono fare se (si è grandi, se si è ricchi, se si è belli, se si è single se si è sposati, etc.. Etc..).
> 
> ...


Mi viene in mente una mia amica parecchio in sovrappeso che a 40 anni si è iscritta a un gruppo di teatro-danza (realizzano spettacoli tipo musical)... suo marito ha tentato di dissuaderla temendo il ridicolo (più per la stazza che per l'età, ma sempre target è): lei se n'è fregata ed è felicissima e realizzata in questa attività. 

Per quanto mi riguarda ho la pessima abitudine, quando perdo la pazienza, di lanciare madonne e usare un linguaggio da scaricatore di porto e nell'attimo successivo mi capita di "autodisapprovarmi" più per il collegamento con l'immagine esterna di me che per la cosa in sé, che obiettivamente sarebbe deprecabile in quanto tale, non solo per una "signora"...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Credo che ognuno di noi consideri cose adatte e altre inadatte all’età, al fisico, al ruolo.
Del resto i comici basano tutto sulla inopportunità (come ho già detto) ma anche gli attori definiscono i personaggi in base all’abbigliamento, alla gestualità e ai comportamenti. Significa che per il pubblico sono limiti chiari.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora confermi che ci siano cose non adatte...non ti piace il parametro della età, ma ne usi altri.


certo il cattivo gusto indipendente dall'età. , convenzione e via dicendo. Tipo queste


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho citato tra virgolette perché è la motivazione addotta da Eleonora Giorgi e che mi ha lasciato basita.
> Tu eri sarcastica?


certo, Eleonora Giorgi non fa testo. È sempre stata piuttosto confusa


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Infatti ci sono donne di 50 anni che frequentano i corsi di danza o quelli di pole, per il gusto di rimettersi in gioco.


e lo trovo giusto, perché avere il rimorso di non aver provato. Si divertono? 
Io molto


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo il cattivo gusto indipendente dall'età. , convenzione e via dicendo. Tipo queste


Se nevica...


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se nevica...


neanche


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> neanche


Se nevica...non mi interessa l’eleganza. Anche perché non so cosa ci sia di elegante sotto zero.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se nevica...non mi interessa l’eleganza. Anche perché non so cosa ci sia di elegante sotto zero.


no quel genere mi fa proprio........., stivali con pelo,impermeabile  ma non quel modello.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no quel genere mi fa proprio........., stivali con pelo,impermeabile  ma non quel modello.


Non è il peggio. Dai!


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è il peggio. Dai!


sono troppo pantofole


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono troppo pantofole


Confesso! Mi piacciono molto . Però non le ho. Tanto non nevica mai. Avevo preso un paio di doposcì classici, ma me li ha fregati mia figlia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Confesso! Mi piacciono molto . Però non le ho. Tanto non nevica mai. Avevo preso un paio di doposcì classici, ma me li ha fregati mia figlia.


ieri ero in un centro commerciale e una ragazza indossava questi cosi sotto un gonnellone, pareva una befana ( col periodo in tema certamente).
Questione di gusti, io li trovo goffi.
Qualche anno fa me li hanno regalati inversione pantofole li ho messi in cantina


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ieri ero in un centro commerciale e una ragazza indossava questi cosi sotto un gonnellone, pareva una befana ( col periodo in tema certamente).
> Questione di gusti, io li trovo goffi.
> Qualche anno fa me li hanno regalati inversione pantofole li ho messi in cantina


Ieri faceva caldo per sta roba.
Per me sono più inguardabili gli stivali estivi


----------



## stany (29 Dicembre 2019)

Finora sono state declamate tutte situazioni che prevedono una scelta, la volontà di fare. Come Magari iniziare a giocare a tennis a 60 anni, oppure alla stessa età dedicarsi al free climbing.
Invece un muratore che a 65 anni deve andare ancora sul ponteggio, oppure il lavoratore stradale che asfalta a luglio col catrame, avendo magari 59 anni, oppure un'infermiera con la schiena spezzata che a 63 anni movimenta ancora gli anziani nei propri letti, stanno tutti facendo un qualche cosa che indubbiamente a 25 anni viene meglio e con meno sacrificio.
È la convenzione che ci fa credere che alcune cose non si possono più fare da una certa età; possono risultare sconvenienti da un punto di vista del rischio ma non certo per il fatto che possano urtare il pensiero sociale omologato.








						Si lancia con il paracadute per festeggiare i 94 anni
					

L’americana Eila Campbell ha realizzato il suo sogno: ha fatto skydiving per celebrare il suo compleanno. E l’esperienza, per lei, è stata entusiasmante




					www.vanityfair.it


----------



## stany (29 Dicembre 2019)

Purtroppo ci ha lasciati,ora starà ballando con gli angeli.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Finora sono state declamate tutte situazioni che prevedono una scelta, la volontà di fare. Come Magari iniziare a giocare a tennis a 60 anni, oppure alla stessa età dedicarsi al free climbing.
> Invece un muratore che ha 65 anni deve andare ancora sul ponteggio, oppure il lavoratore stradale che asfalta a luglio col catrame, avendo magari 59 anni, oppure un'infermiera con la schiena spezzata che a 63 anni movimenta ancora gli anziani nei propri letti, stanno tutti facendo un qualche cosa che indubbiamente a 25 anni viene meglio e con meno sacrificio.
> È la convenzione che ci fa credere che alcune cose non si possono più fare da una certa età; possono risultare sconvenienti da un punto di vista del rischio ma non certo per il fatto che possano urtare il pensiero sociale omologato.
> 
> ...


Vero.
La domanda ci ha fatto scattare l’anticonformismo diffuso che tende a non voler vedere nella età un limite oggettivo, ma anche nella bellezza (non sia mai che si faccia body shaming!) ma poi se pensiamo alla pensione improvvisamente diventiamo tutti “limitisti“... e lo vediamo chiaramente che gli anni passano.


----------



## stany (29 Dicembre 2019)

Le cose da ricchi sono da ricchi, non si discute: un disoccupato, un pensionato al minimo non possono acquistare un super attico in centro.

La bellezza è soggettiva purtuttavia non si capisce oggettivamente quali possono essere le cose per i belli e per i brutti.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Le cose da ricchi sono da ricchi, non si discute: un disoccupato, un pensionato al minimo non possono acquistare un super attico in centro.
> 
> La bellezza è soggettiva purtuttavia non si capisce oggettivamente quali possono essere le cose per i belli e per i brutti.


Direi che i pantaloni bianchi dovrebbero essere indossati solo dalla 42 in giù . 
Tornando ai pantaloncini io li trovo fuori luogo in città pure per le dodicenni. Ma è questione di gusto, come per i dopo sci, non è una regola di nessun tipo. 
Come scriveva un mio contatto fb ieri, in televisione si vedono presentatrici vestite da sera di mattina. A lei dà fastidio.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Ci sono cose che devono restare nella intimità della famiglia?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Voglio dire che se un amico mi confida una cosa, ovviamente non la rivelo a nessuno.
Ho le stesse aspettative. Quando ho scoperto che alcune cose erano state rivelate a terzi, non sono più riuscita a dire neanche quale pizza avevo preso la sera prima.
In una coppia sposata ci sono cose solo della coppia o tutto può essere condiviso con l’amante?


----------



## stany (29 Dicembre 2019)

Stiamo parlando di buongusto che non ha età, conto in banca o sia appannaggio solo di persone belle o brutte.
Le cose da ricchi i poveri non possono farle ,ma viceversa si.
Per le cose da giovani e da vecchi ho già detto...
Per tutto si evidenzia il fatto che non sempre sia una questione di scelte.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di buongusto che non ha età, conto in banca o sia appannaggio solo di persone belle o brutte.
> Le cose da ricchi i poveri non possono farle ,ma viceversa si.
> Per le cose da giovani e da vecchi ho già detto...
> Per tutto si evidenzia il fatto che non sempre sia una questione di scelte.


Però evidenziavo che rispetto alla età ormai stiamo riproponendo in età avanzata le tipiche contraddizioni da adolescenti che da sempre auspicavano libertà da adulti, senza la responsabilità da adulti.
Ormai i genitori assecondano questi comportamenti che non sono così più motivo di scontro. Io ho lottato per avere autonomia e libertà che ora vengono concessi senza alcuna contrattazione a delle dodicenni.
Allo stesso modi cinquantenni e sessantenni rivendicano il diritto di cambiare, sperimentare e vivere come dei ventenni senza responsabilità.
Io ho avuto ben chiaro immediatamente dopo essere diventata madre che non ero più quella di prima e che tutta la mia visione di vita era cambiata in seguito alla responsabilità di una nuova persona. 
Ho cambiato persino il linguaggio. Ho abbandonato la sciatteria del “tanto ci capiamo” e ho che ho reso più preciso e ricco il mio vocabolario. Ero diventata consapevole di essere diventata un modello. Figuriamoci il resto! 
E ovviamente ho evitato tutti i comportamenti che avrebbero potuto mettere a rischio volontariamente la mia incolumità e la mia efficienza.
So bene che non succede a tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ieri faceva caldo per sta roba.
> Per me sono più inguardabili gli stivali estivi


estate e stivali non esiste proprio


----------



## Vera (29 Dicembre 2019)

Io li ho gli stivali estivi e li ho sfoggiati volentieri, con un vestitino corto, ad una cena di famiglia.
Metto i pantaloncini, anche in città. Mi piacciono e me li posso permettere. Vale per me, quasi 36enne, così come vale per mia figlia 15enne.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Cose da ricchi? Ne ho fatte tante. E ho scoperto che non esistono. Fare le cose da ricchi consiste principalmente in una modalità di fare qualsiasi cosa. Tendenzialmente più soldi hai meno tempo hai per stare dietro alle cose, per cui arrivi, compri tempo altrui, compri passione altrui e compri talento altrui sostanzialmente cacciando un sacco di soldi per vivere di luce riflessa. Un po' come il Cecchi Gori di turno col fisico da Cecchi Gori che si compra una squadra di calcio per sentirsi vincente sul piano sportivo. O un mio cliente che Sissignore ogni anno si compra la barca di 10 m più grande ma col cazzo che prende la patente nautica perché se la fa guidare dal capitano. Se invece vogliamo parlare ciò a cui i soldi ti consentono di avere accesso, sicuramente esiste tutta una serie di attività, professioni, modi di vivere che se non hai dietro le spalle una struttura economica che ti campa semplicemente saranno sempre al di là della tua portata. Ma anche solo banalmente mollare _davvero_ tutto e aprire il famoso baretto sulla spiaggia in Brasile. Tutti lo dicono, ma poi alla fine gli unici che conosco che lo hanno fatto davvero sono persone che campano di affitti.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Infatti ci sono donne di 50 anni che frequentano i corsi di danza o quelli di pole, per il gusto di rimettersi in gioco.


E scopano pure da Dio. Ci sono poche cose arrapanti quanto una donna che rompe il guscio e cambia vita davvero in mezzo a distese di prefiche che frignano che vogliono cambiare vita ma poi alla fine sono sempre lì.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nessuna.
> Faccio quello che mi piace da sempre.
> Va quindi detto che cose che mi piacevano a 20 non mi piacciono più ora e quindi non è che non le faccio perché le considero da giovani ma semplicemente perché non mi attira più farle.
> Un esempio: a 25 insegnavo danze standard e boogie woogie, ora che ho quasi il
> doppio di quegli anni insegnare non mi interessa più preferisco ballare e basta, però volendo essendo ancora maestro di ballo potrei insegnare.


El cucador da balera


----------



## Vera (29 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E scopano pure da Dio. Ci sono poche cose arrapanti quanto una donna che rompe il guscio e cambia vita davvero in mezzo a distese di prefiche che frignano che vogliono cambiare vita ma poi alla fine sono sempre lì.


Che scopino da Dio ci credo sulla parola
Il resto è verissimo. Ne ho diverse di cinquantenni che si rimettono in gioco, in mezzo a donne che hanno anche la metà degli anni. Se le mangiano tutte.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Anche le cose da belli sono una presa per il culo. Aspetto fisico e carisma sono cose diverse ma una cosa è assolutamente reale. Se sei bello hai la vita più facile e di conseguenza ma ad un approccio basato sul fatto che gli altri piaci.


----------



## stany (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però evidenziavo che rispetto alla età ormai stiamo riproponendo in età avanzata le tipiche contraddizioni da adolescenti che da sempre auspicavano libertà da adulti, senza la responsabilità da adulti.
> Ormai i genitori assecondano questi comportamenti che non sono così più motivo di scontro. Io ho lottato per avere autonomia e libertà che ora vengono concessi senza alcuna contrattazione a delle dodicenni.
> Allo stesso modi cinquantenni e sessantenni rivendicano il diritto di cambiare, sperimentare e vivere come dei ventenni senza responsabilità.
> Io ho avuto ben chiaro immediatamente dopo essere diventata madre che non ero più quella di prima e che tutta la mia visione di vita era cambiata in seguito alla responsabilità di una nuova persona.
> ...


Certamente, fai bene ad evolverti; però attenzione a non diventare eccessivamente bacchettone e seriosa. 
Da qualche parte ho letto che l'essere umano se non può sperimentare da giovane ,lo farà da vecchio. E questo vale per le generazioni del dopoguerra ; prima, i nostri nonni , da piccoli dovevano ascoltare i vecchi, da anziani poi si trovarono ad essere "matusa" e non avere voce in capitolo.
Noi viviamo in un'epoca in cui tutto è commistione, in cui forma fisica e risorse permettendo ,un settantenne può cimentarsi con esperienze che erano precluse dalle convenzioni a suo padre.


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Io per certe cose non c'ho più il fisico.
Poi ho conosciuto, nello sport ad esempio, anche chi era in grado di darmi la birra alla soglia degli 80, lo faceva per diletto. Però da giovane aveva fatto le Olimpiadi, e nel frattempo soprattutto non aveva mai smesso. Io credo che dipenda dalle velleità, tipo io rinuncio per motivi vari a ripigliare il mio sport, e tra questi motivi immagino che scatterebbe anche in me dal confronto col "prima" un certo senso del grottesco ora. Cosa che non accadrebbe, credo, ad iniziare uno sport da neofita. Ma non so come dire... Potrei anche serenamente decidere di competere, se mi facesse piacere, ma quanto al competere con ventenni in sé e per sé, cioè pensando di poter bagnare loro il naso, credo proprio di non averci manco più il fisico. Eppure da giovane ero in un gruppo in cui ci davamo anche tutti una mano, ma eravamo competitivissimi anche tra noi . Nel senso che se facevo bene ma c'era chi faceva meglio... Allora anch'io! . C'erano anche cinquantenni. Ne ricordo due in particolare che erano un po' tra loro Coppi e Bartali dei poveri. Erano anche grottesche, nel loro modo di misurarsi tra loro.


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nessuna.
> Faccio quello che mi piace da sempre.
> Va quindi detto che cose che mi piacevano a 20 non mi piacciono più ora e quindi non è che non le faccio perché le considero da giovani ma semplicemente perché non mi attira più farle.
> Un esempio: a 25 insegnavo danze standard e boogie woogie, ora che ho quasi il
> doppio di quegli anni insegnare non mi interessa più preferisco ballare e basta, però volendo essendo ancora maestro di ballo potrei insegnare.


Hai la tessera della federazione o midas? Bel salto da standard a boogie


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io per certe cose non c'ho più il fisico.
> Poi ho conosciuto, nello sport ad esempio, anche chi era in grado di darmi la birra alla soglia degli 80, lo faceva per diletto. Però da giovane aveva fatto le Olimpiadi, e nel frattempo soprattutto non aveva mai smesso. Io credo che dipenda dalle velleità, tipo io rinuncio per motivi vari a ripigliare il mio sport, e tra questi motivi immagino che scatterebbe anche in me dal confronto col "prima" un certo senso del grottesco ora. Cosa che non accadrebbe, credo, ad iniziare uno sport da neofita. Ma non so come dire... Potrei anche serenamente decidere di competere, se mi facesse piacere, ma quanto al competere con ventenni in sé e per sé, cioè pensando di poter bagnare loro il naso, credo proprio di non averci manco più il fisico. Eppure da giovane ero in un gruppo in cui ci davamo anche tutti una mano, ma eravamo competitivissimi anche tra noi . Nel senso che se facevo bene ma c'era chi faceva meglio... Allora anch'io! . C'erano anche cinquantenni. Ne ricordo due in particolare che erano un po' tra loro Coppi e Bartali dei poveri. Erano anche grottesche, nel loro modo di misurarsi tra loro.


Io quando entro in vasca ancora me la gioco, pure coi ventenni. Il giorno dopo sono morto però


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io quando entro in vasca ancora me la gioco, pure coi ventenni. Il giorno dopo sono morto però


Ma pure io riuscirei a fare ancora la mia porca figura. Dipende con chi, ma non sarebbe quello  "il risultato", di quello fregherebbe niente. E... Soffrirei, già lo so  , e che pure non è che all'epoca fossi chissà che cosa.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Hai la tessera della federazione o midas? Bel salto da standard a boogie


Non fu un salto ma un insieme, portavo avanti entrambe le discipline.
Eviterò di dire a cosa sono associato.


----------



## Vera (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io per certe cose non c'ho più il fisico.
> Poi ho conosciuto, nello sport ad esempio, anche chi era in grado di darmi la birra alla soglia degli 80, lo faceva per diletto. Però da giovane aveva fatto le Olimpiadi, e nel frattempo soprattutto non aveva mai smesso. Io credo che dipenda dalle velleità, tipo io rinuncio per motivi vari a ripigliare il mio sport, e tra questi motivi immagino che scatterebbe anche in me dal confronto col "prima" un certo senso del grottesco ora. Cosa che non accadrebbe, credo, ad iniziare uno sport da neofita. Ma non so come dire... Potrei anche serenamente decidere di competere, se mi facesse piacere, ma quanto al competere con ventenni in sé e per sé, cioè pensando di poter bagnare loro il naso, credo proprio di non averci manco più il fisico. Eppure da giovane ero in un gruppo in cui ci davamo anche tutti una mano, ma eravamo competitivissimi anche tra noi . Nel senso che se facevo bene ma c'era chi faceva meglio... Allora anch'io! . C'erano anche cinquantenni. Ne ricordo due in particolare che erano un po' tra loro Coppi e Bartali dei poveri. Erano anche grottesche, nel loro modo di misurarsi tra loro.


Il fisico, con l'allenamento, te lo fai. Basta la costanza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io per certe cose non c'ho più il fisico.
> Poi ho conosciuto, nello sport ad esempio, anche chi era in grado di darmi la birra alla soglia degli 80, lo faceva per diletto. Però da giovane aveva fatto le Olimpiadi, e nel frattempo soprattutto non aveva mai smesso. Io credo che dipenda dalle velleità, tipo io rinuncio per motivi vari a ripigliare il mio sport, e tra questi motivi immagino che scatterebbe anche in me dal confronto col "prima" un certo senso del grottesco ora. Cosa che non accadrebbe, credo, ad iniziare uno sport da neofita. Ma non so come dire... Potrei anche serenamente decidere di competere, se mi facesse piacere, ma quanto al competere con ventenni in sé e per sé, cioè pensando di poter bagnare loro il naso, credo proprio di non averci manco più il fisico. Eppure da giovane ero in un gruppo in cui ci davamo anche tutti una mano, ma eravamo competitivissimi anche tra noi . Nel senso che se facevo bene ma c'era chi faceva meglio... Allora anch'io! . C'erano anche cinquantenni. Ne ricordo due in particolare che erano un po' tra loro Coppi e Bartali dei poveri. Erano anche grottesche, nel loro modo di misurarsi tra loro.


l'errore è la competizione.
Lo fai per piacere, divertimento.
Non ci penso minimamente a competere con 20 enni, 30, 40 enni. 
Non mi interessa.
Si diventa grotteschi e ridicoli se subentra la competizione ma non si ha la capacità.
In palestra ci sono un sacco di ragazzi giovani giovani, super palestrati pavoni con tanto di ruota, poi ci sono i coetanei definiti "sfigati" indovina perché?


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Il fisico, con l'allenamento, te lo fai. Basta la costanza.


Sicuramente, quella (la costanza) pure a vent'anni. Quello che volevo però dire e' che non reggo più come a vent'anni. E non è solo questione di allenamento  (per cui adesso sono senz'altro fuori allenamento, ma lo ero pure... Toh... Sette anni fa, che a fare una cosa due volte a settimana e' ben diverso da sei giorni su sette). In altre parole comunque la vuoi mettere il rendimento cala, c'è poco da fare. E se questo non ha importanza in una attività che magari inizi ex novo, con lo spirito del neofita, diverso e' se hai paragoni con quello che riuscivi a fare PRIMA. Anche senza essere chissà che, ma solo ad entrare nell'agonismo. Se si fa tabula rasa lo spirito deve essere quello di chi si diverte e cura il fisico. Ma non dai la birra alla giovane che si allena più ore al giorno, anche perché più ore al giorno non te le puoi ne' più permettere in generale, ne' le reggi più fisicamente. Di allenamento, ovviamente se cazzeggio e' un altro par di balle. (lo so perché sono specialista    ). Non significa certo non avere il fisico, significa non avere più la vigoria dei vent'anni, oggi sono allettata per un po' di influenza (non tanta febbre ma dolori ovunque), a vent'anni (pur sbagliando) avrei preso una tachipirina e chi li avrebbe sentiti più, due doloretti...


----------



## ologramma (29 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Il fisico, con l'allenamento, te lo fai. Basta la costanza.





Vera ha detto:


> Il fisico, con l'allenamento, te lo fai. Basta la costanza.


parole sante e vere , non mi conosci ma ti puoi fidare di quello che dico , se ti alleni in quello che fai meglio, per esempio io nuoto, dopo venti anni che lo pratico do delle piste ai ragazzi  poco allenati ed ho la mia bella età, iniziai per il mal di schiena e dopo tanti anni che lo pratico mi difendo pur avendo la mia età, certo è una ,magra consolazione  ma come dice il proverbio :chi si accontenta gode


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'errore è la competizione.
> Lo fai per piacere, divertimento.
> Non ci penso minimamente a competere con 20 enni, 30, 40 enni.
> Non mi interessa.
> ...


Mah. Se la competizione diventa una gara chiusa in palestra davanti allo specchio a misurare chi ha il bicipite più grosso non è appunto competizione. Competizione e' allenarsi e ad un certo punto andar fuori a vedere cosa c'è. Se piace, interessa e si è ancora in grado. Altrimenti lo si piglia come divertimento e punto. Credo che con l'età cambino anche gli obiettivi, per cui senz'altro divertirsi e curarsi e' in sé un nell'obiettivo per la gran parte dei  "grandi", posto che già si fanno i salti mortali per trovare quel paio di buchi liberi alla settimana. Se un ventenne ci butta oltre a questo pure lacrime e sangue, come si suol dire, e' altrettanto inevitabile che cerchi un risultato. Mica detto che sia alle olimpiadi, ma sempre un riscontro cerca. Questo è possibile a 40 o a 50? Nella maggior parte dei casi, per me, no, se non proprio a livelli competitivi neanche agonistici. Poi certo e' ben diverso se fai lo stesso sport per tutta la vita. Allora credo che dipenda molto anche dallo sport (aerobico, anaerobico, misto. ). E dalla misura in cui gioca pure l'essere vecchie volpi. E da molta altra roba. Ma parliamo di chi da una vita si applica.


----------



## Vera (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuramente, quella (la costanza) pure a vent'anni. Quello che volevo però dire e' che non reggo più come a vent'anni. E non è solo questione di allenamento  (per cui adesso sono senz'altro fuori allenamento, ma lo ero pure... Toh... Sette anni fa, che a fare una cosa due volte a settimana e' ben diverso da sei giorni su sette). In altre parole comunque la vuoi mettere il rendimento cala, c'è poco da fare. E se questo non ha importanza in una attività che magari inizi ex novo, con lo spirito del neofita, diverso e' se hai paragoni con quello che riuscivi a fare PRIMA. Anche senza essere chissà che, ma solo ad entrare nell'agonismo. Se si fa tabula rasa lo spirito deve essere quello di chi si diverte e cura il fisico. Ma non dai la birra alla giovane che si allena più ore al giorno, anche perché più ore al giorno non te le puoi ne' più permettere in generale, ne' le reggi più fisicamente. Di allenamento, ovviamente se cazzeggio e' un altro par di balle. (lo so perché sono specialista    ). Non significa certo non avere il fisico, significa non avere più la vigoria dei vent'anni, oggi sono allettata per un po' di influenza (non tanta febbre ma dolori ovunque), a vent'anni (pur sbagliando) avrei preso una tachipirina e chi li avrebbe sentiti più, due doloretti...


Come ho già detto, vengono a lezioni delle cinquantenni che hanno iniziato una disciplina da zero, per gioco. Dopo allenamenti costanti ed amore per quello che fanno, hanno vinto competizioni gareggiando con donne molto più giovani. Ma non bisogna per forza pensare in grande. E non si tratta solo di pavoneggiarsi in palestra. Bisogna farlo prima di tutto per se stesse. Le nostre lezioni, per dire, si fanno a porte chiuse.


----------



## Vera (29 Dicembre 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> parole sante e vere , non mi conosci ma ti puoi fidare di quello che dico , se ti alleni in quello che fai meglio, per esempio io nuoto, dopo venti anni che lo pratico do delle piste ai ragazzi  poco allenati ed ho la mia bella età, iniziai per il mal di schiena e dopo tanti anni che lo pratico mi difendo pur avendo la mia età, certo è una ,magra consolazione  ma come dice il proverbio :chi si accontenta gode


È proprio quello che intendevo dire. Bravissimo


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Come ho già detto, vengono a lezioni delle cinquantenni che hanno iniziato una disciplina da zero, per gioco. Dopo allenamenti costanti ed amore per quello che fanno, hanno vinto competizioni gareggiando con donne molto più giovani. Ma non bisogna per forza pensare in grande. E non si tratta solo di pavoneggiarsi in palestra. Bisogna farlo prima di tutto per se stesse. Le nostre lezioni, per dire, si fanno a porte chiuse.


E' in sé un bellissimo risultato, lo capisco e non lo discuto. Se mi parli di  "entusiasmo" non ribatto


----------



## oriente70 (29 Dicembre 2019)

A una certa età non è salutare confrontarsi sportivamente  soprattutto con i più giovani. Non c'è storia. 
Ormai sono entrato nell'ottica di allenarmi solo per me stesso  e coinvolgo mia moglie a seguirmi . Altrimenti che gusto c'è?


----------



## ologramma (29 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A una certa età non è salutare confrontarsi sportivamente  soprattutto con i più giovani. Non c'è storia.
> Ormai sono entrato nell'ottica di allenarmi solo per me stesso  e coinvolgo mia moglie a seguirmi . Altrimenti che gusto c'è?


lo so anche io che l'età  è una mancanza  ma io dicevo a Vera che il lungo  l'allenamento ti permette di avere prestazioni buone anche se i giovani che incontro in vasca spaccherebbero il mondo ma se non sono allenati concludono poco , cos' pure tanti 40 e cinquantenni come anche sessantenni, fidati  perchè nella mia piscina ci sono quelli della pallanuoto e con quelli non ci si scherza fanno un milione di vasche neanche mi vedono , quindi non c'è competizione e neanche la cerco ne con l'uni e ne con gli altri


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Certamente, fai bene ad evolverti; però attenzione a non diventare eccessivamente bacchettone e seriosa.
> Da qualche parte ho letto che l'essere umano se non può sperimentare da giovane ,lo farà da vecchio. E questo vale per le generazioni del dopoguerra ; prima, i nostri nonni , da piccoli dovevano ascoltare i vecchi, da anziani poi si trovarono ad essere "matusa" e non avere voce in capitolo.
> Noi viviamo in un'epoca in cui tutto è commistione, in cui forma fisica e risorse permettendo ,un settantenne può cimentarsi con esperienze che erano precluse dalle convenzioni a suo padre.


Ho parlato di responsabilità.
Mi sembra che ci sia per tutti, anche per chi continua a “guidare a fari spenti nella notte per vedere se poi è così difficile morire” (cit. Mogol) anche se ha figli a casa.
Io no.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io per certe cose non c'ho più il fisico.
> Poi ho conosciuto, nello sport ad esempio, anche chi era in grado di darmi la birra alla soglia degli 80, lo faceva per diletto. Però *da giovane aveva fatto le Olimpiadi, *e nel frattempo soprattutto non aveva mai smesso. Io credo che dipenda dalle velleità, tipo io rinuncio per motivi vari a ripigliare il mio sport, e tra questi motivi immagino che scatterebbe anche in me dal confronto col "prima" un certo senso del grottesco ora. Cosa che non accadrebbe, credo, ad iniziare uno sport da neofita. Ma non so come dire... Potrei anche serenamente decidere di competere, se mi facesse piacere, ma quanto al competere con ventenni in sé e per sé, cioè pensando di poter bagnare loro il naso, credo proprio di non averci manco più il fisico. Eppure da giovane ero in un gruppo in cui ci davamo anche tutti una mano, ma eravamo competitivissimi anche tra noi . Nel senso che se facevo bene ma c'era chi faceva meglio... Allora anch'io! . C'erano anche cinquantenni. Ne ricordo due in particolare che erano un po' tra loro Coppi e Bartali dei poveri. Erano anche grottesche, nel loro modo di misurarsi tra loro.


Generalmente gli sportivi professionisti, quando smettono, si impegna da dilettanti in uno sport diverso, per non sentirsi costantemente a confronto con il sé giovane.


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Generalmente gli sportivi professionisti, quando smettono, si impegna da dilettanti in uno sport diverso, per non sentirsi costantemente a confronto con il sé giovane.


Non è detto, soprattutto se ne fai anche un lavoro


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è detto, soprattutto se ne fai anche un lavoro


Dipende dallo sport. Comunque non torna alle Olimpiadi.


----------



## abebe (29 Dicembre 2019)

Io ho da poco iniziato a correre maratone, con molta passione.

Come indica il mio nickname, ho la ferma convinzione che prossimamente vincerò una maratona olimpica correndo a piedi scalzi.

I risultati sono lì a dimostrarlo: ne faccio una ogni sei mesi e ne ho fatte tre. Nella prima ho corso in 4h30m. Nella seconda in 4h15m. Nella terza in 4h00m.
La progressione è lenta ma costante: per Tokio non sarò pronto, ma la medaglia a Parigi non me la leva nessuno...


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dallo sport. Comunque non torna alle Olimpiadi.


La più parte degli sport mica "paga" come il calcio...
No che non torna alle olimpiadi. Si dedica ai giovani.


----------



## stany (29 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Io ho da poco iniziato a correre maratone, con molta passione.
> 
> Come indica il mio nickname, ho la ferma convinzione che prossimamente vincerò una maratona olimpica correndo a piedi scalzi.
> 
> ...


Attento ai cocci di vetro e ai mozziconi di sigaretta .


----------



## oriente70 (29 Dicembre 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so anche io che l'età  è una mancanza  ma io dicevo a Vera che il lungo  l'allenamento ti permette di avere prestazioni buone anche se i giovani che incontro in vasca spaccherebbero il mondo ma se non sono allenati concludono poco , cos' pure tanti 40 e cinquantenni come anche sessantenni, fidati  perchè nella mia piscina ci sono quelli della pallanuoto e con quelli non ci si scherza fanno un milione di vasche neanche mi vedono , quindi non c'è competizione e neanche la cerco ne con l'uni e ne con gli altri


Ma infatti il confronto con i giovani allenati è da nostalgici. 
Poi ti prende la tachicardia


----------



## Lara3 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio dire che se un amico mi confida una cosa, ovviamente non la rivelo a nessuno.
> Ho le stesse aspettative. Quando ho scoperto che alcune cose erano state rivelate a terzi, non sono più riuscita a dire neanche quale pizza avevo preso la sera prima.
> In una coppia sposata ci sono cose solo della coppia o tutto può essere condiviso con l’amante?


Tutto è relativo; dipende molto dalla distanza che si è creata nella coppia.
Ultimamente ho condiviso molto di più con l’amante che col marito. 
Con il marito si fa fatica a dialogare, sembra che non ci sia più niente da dire oppure che non c’è più niente da condividere.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma infatti il confronto con i giovani allenati è da nostalgici.
> Poi ti prende la tachicardia


Se il confronto si fa con i giovani allenati, allora si : potrebbe essere frustante oppure motivante per chi ha FairPlay.
Ma per uno sopra i 50 ben allenato e sportivo senza essere mai stato professionista se si fa un confronto con la media dei 30 enni ( tutti, sportivi e non)  può uscire di gran lunga vincente il over50.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tutto è relativo; dipende molto dalla distanza che si è creata nella coppia.
> Ultimamente ho condiviso molto di più con l’amante che col marito.
> Con il marito si fa fatica a dialogare, sembra che non ci sia più niente da dire oppure che non c’è più niente da condividere.


Capisco che a volte ci sono condizioni avverse, ma a un certo punto in questa girandola di persone mi auguro che una prenda una decisione verso la limpidezza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah. Se la competizione diventa una gara chiusa in palestra davanti allo specchio a misurare chi ha il bicipite più grosso non è appunto competizione. Competizione e' allenarsi e ad un certo punto andar fuori a vedere cosa c'è. Se piace, interessa e si è ancora in grado. Altrimenti lo si piglia come divertimento e punto. Credo che con l'età cambino anche gli obiettivi, per cui senz'altro divertirsi e curarsi e' in sé un nell'obiettivo per la gran parte dei  "grandi", posto che già si fanno i salti mortali per trovare quel paio di buchi liberi alla settimana. Se un ventenne ci butta oltre a questo pure lacrime e sangue, come si suol dire, e' altrettanto inevitabile che cerchi un risultato. Mica detto che sia alle olimpiadi, ma sempre un riscontro cerca. Questo è possibile a 40 o a 50? Nella maggior parte dei casi, per me, no, se non proprio a livelli competitivi neanche agonistici. Poi certo e' ben diverso se fai lo stesso sport per tutta la vita. Allora credo che dipenda molto anche dallo sport (aerobico, anaerobico, misto. ). E dalla misura in cui gioca pure l'essere vecchie volpi. E da molta altra roba. Ma parliamo di chi da una vita si applica.


prova ad applicare questo discorso in tutti i campi non solo sport.
Non focalizzare la competizione unicamente come sportiva.


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ricordatevi che per i 20enni medi un cinquantenne è ridicolo anche su internet, soprattutto su Instagram.
Ho letto tanti post in cui si chiede l'interdizione ai maggiori di 50.
Ma soprattutto è ridicolo se vuole ancora fare sesso. Quindi... 
Dare retta ai giudizi altrui è il peggior modo di vivere.
Io ho iniziato a studiare canto a 50 anni e mi diverto un casino.
Mia moglie fa chair dance e adesso sta cercando un corso di fusion.
Ridicolo è chi mette dei limiti alle scelte altrui. 
Diverso è il caso del lavoro dove non si può scegliere.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2019)

Volevo specificare che "cose da ricchi" non è esattamente da intendersi con "cose che si possono permettere" i ricchi in quanto facoltosi 

È chiaro che comprare uno yacht è una cosa da ricchi perché hanno i soldi per comprarlo 

Meno chiaro è considerare una cosa da ricchi il comprare una barchetta da 5000 euro con posto barca a Bocca di Magra.


----------



## Vera (30 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Volevo specificare che "cose da ricchi" non è esattamente da intendersi con "cose che si possono permettere" i ricchi in quanto facoltosi
> 
> È chiaro che comprare uno yacht è una cosa da ricchi perché hanno i soldi per comprarlo
> 
> Meno chiaro è considerare una cosa da ricchi il comprare una barchetta da 5000 euro con posto barca a Bocca di Magra.


Quello è voler sembrare ricco che automaticamente ti fa sembrare un coglione.
Quanti ce ne sono che comprano il macchinone o fanno la vacanza che non possono permettersi per poi fare fatica a pagare le duemila rate?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quello è voler sembrare ricco


.. Solo per divertirsi il weekend a andare a pescare du pesci marci..?


----------



## oriente70 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se il confronto si fa con i giovani allenati, allora si : potrebbe essere frustante oppure motivante per chi ha FairPlay.
> Ma per uno sopra i 50 ben allenato e sportivo senza essere mai stato professionista se si fa un confronto con la media dei 30 enni ( tutti, sportivi e non)  può uscire di gran lunga vincente il over50.


Di solito chi fa sport entra in competizione solo con chi è pari o superiore .
Ti piace vincere facile?


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tutto è relativo; dipende molto dalla distanza che si è creata nella coppia.
> Ultimamente ho condiviso molto di più con l’amante che col marito.
> Con il marito si fa fatica a dialogare, sembra che non ci sia più niente da dire oppure che non c’è più niente da condividere.


il discorso è se ti sei preso un amante perché ti eri allontanata dal marito o viceversa;  adesso credi che con tuo marito si possa parlare più approfonditamente  di certe questioni delle quali prima non avete mai parlato, o non siete riusciti ad approfondire, rispetto a come tu faccia con l'amante con il quale hai instaurato un rapporto che non è soltanto di sesso e basta. Scusa ma mi sembra una considerazione un poco retorica. Certo è che è una giustificazione, anche legittima ,che tu dai a te stessa; ma va bene così : a fine anno si tirano le fila e si valuta tutto ciò che è stato; i sensi di colpa andrebbero messi in cantina insieme con l'albero dopo la befana; o meglio,farli proprio scomparire attraverso un'analisi che ci dia ragione in merito ai nostri comportamenti e alle aspettative disattesa.  Ed è sempre lo spirito di sopravvivenza che prevale, quindi: si salvi chi può!


----------



## Lara3 (30 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Di solito chi fa sport entra in competizione solo con chi è pari o superiore .
> Ti piace vincere facile?


Tutto è relativo: uno di 25 si considera sportivo perché fa 100 km di bici a settimana e fa piste nere d’inverno.
E magari fa anche alpinismo e lunghe camminate in montagna. Si autodefinisce sportivo. 
Ma conosco bene ultra cinquantenni che uno così lo lasciano molto indietro, di km in bici ne fanno almeno 400 alla settimana, sci soprattutto fuori pista con pelli di foca, sci di fondo e più ne hai più ne metti.
Tutto è relativo.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> il discorso è se ti sei preso un amante perché ti eri allontanata dal marito o viceversa;  adesso credi che con tuo marito si possa parlare più approfonditamente  di certe questioni delle quali prima non avete mai parlato, o non siete riusciti ad approfondire, rispetto a come tu faccia con l'amante con il quale hai instaurato un rapporto che non è soltanto di sesso e basta. Scusa ma mi sembra una considerazione un poco retorica. Certo è che è una giustificazione, anche legittima ,che tu dai a te stessa; ma va bene così ,a fine anno si tirano le fila e si valuta tutto ciò che è stato; i sensi di colpa andrebbero messi in cantina insieme con l'albero dopo la befana; o meglio,farli proprio scomparire attraverso un'analisi che ci dia ragione in merito ai nostri comportamenti e alle aspettative disattesa. Ma èsempre lo spirito di sopravvivenza che prevale, quindi: si salvi chi può!


L’amante è la conseguenza della distanza che si era creata fra me e mio marito. E la conseguenza del tradimento di mio marito.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tutto è relativo: uno di 25 si considera sportivo perché fa 100 km di bici a settimana e fa piste nere d’inverno.
> E magari fa anche alpinismo e lunghe camminate in montagna. Si autodefinisce sportivo.
> Ma conosco bene ultra cinquantenni che uno così lo lasciano molto indietro, di km in bici ne fanno almeno 400 alla settimana, sci soprattutto fuori pista con pelli di foca, sci di fondo e più ne hai più ne metti.
> Tutto è relativo.


Concordo, un mio caro amico pensionato, di 65 anni esce un giorno sì e un giorno no in bici da corsa, percorrenza media 160/180 km. Sono un gruppo di pensionati.


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ricordatevi che per i 20enni medi un cinquantenne è ridicolo anche su internet, soprattutto su Instagram.
> Ho letto tanti post in cui si chiede l'interdizione ai maggiori di 50.
> Ma soprattutto è ridicolo se vuole ancora fare sesso. Quindi...
> Dare retta ai giudizi altrui è il peggior modo di vivere.
> ...


su internet o meglio sui social ti garantisco che i ventenni cancellano i miei commenti talmente dissacratori da farli  sentire in imbarazzo; Non è una questione di età è una questione di cervello di apertura mentale e vorrei dire anche di opportunità formali e comportamentali Ma siccome io sono dissacratore faccio rilevare ai ventenni che anche una persona molto più grande possa usare la stessa dialettica e anche superarli nella critica e anche nella autocritica che si può fare su di un social appunto. 
Tanto per dire uno è stato il messaggio di auguri  che ho fatto nella chat di classe di mio figlio.....
Una mia amica mamma di un bambino che va con  mio figlio a scuola mi fa: eh ma ci sono anche musulmani e testimoni di Geova, alchè io rispondo ma che c**** me ne frega se non gli va bene si coricano di fianco


----------



## Lara3 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Concordo, un mio caro amico pensionato, di 65 anni esce un giorno sì e un giorno no in bici da corsa, percorrenza media 160/180 km. Sono un gruppo di pensionati.


Si e la cosa impressionante non sono tanto i km fatti, ma il dislivello. In piano di km si fanno in effetti circa 150 senza problemi. Metti un dislivello di 2000 m per 100 km fatti e vedi che non sono tanti 30 enni che ne sono capaci.


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Concordo, un mio caro amico pensionato, di 65 anni esce un giorno sì e un giorno no in bici da corsa, percorrenza media 160/180 km. Sono un gruppo di pensionati.


bisogna fare attenzione che l'Inps manda in giro delle auto civetta che Quando scoprono gruppi di pensionati in bicicletta li arrota


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’amante è la conseguenza della distanza che si era creata fra me e mio marito. E la conseguenza del tradimento di mio marito.


Appunto quindi è inutile rimuginare sul latte versato....


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Volevo specificare che "cose da ricchi" non è esattamente da intendersi con "cose che si possono permettere" i ricchi in quanto facoltosi
> 
> È chiaro che comprare uno yacht è una cosa da ricchi perché hanno i soldi per comprarlo
> 
> Meno chiaro è considerare una cosa da ricchi il comprare una barchetta da 5000 euro con posto barca a Bocca di Magra.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si e la cosa impressionante non sono tanto i km fatti, ma il dislivello. In piano di km si fanno in effetti circa 150 senza problemi. Metti un dislivello di 2000 m per 100 km fatti e vedi che non sono tanti 30 enni che ne sono capaci.


In agosto, esattamente a ferragosto, sono saliti allo Stelvio.
Io mi stanco a farlo in moto....vedi te...


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> bisogna fare attenzione che l'Inps manda in giro delle auto civetta che Quando scoprono gruppi di pensionati in bicicletta li arrota


Te esci in bici?


----------



## oriente70 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Concordo, un mio caro amico pensionato, di 65 anni esce un giorno sì e un giorno no in bici da corsa, percorrenza media 160/180 km. Sono un gruppo di pensionati.


esistono le categorie in tutti gli sport vivo in una cittadina dove la bici è il mezzo di locomozione per eccellenza  , ma confrontarmi con certi ragazzi neanche ci provo venire giù dalla montagna in bicicletta su un sentiero a certe velocità il 65 enne perderebbe la dentiera . 
E ho un amico che la pensa come me anche se è stato campione mondiale over 40.


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Te esci in bici?


Non scherzare me ne prendo ben guarda


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non fu un salto *ma un insieme, *portavo avanti entrambe le discipline.
> Eviterò di dire a cosa sono associato.


ho capito;dicevo che c'è una bella differenza tra standard e boogie.
e ci sta senz'altro che si abbiano svariate abilitazioni ma un maestro che insegna standard potrà avere nella sua scuola altri insegnanti per le discipline che siano ballo da sala o hip hop ma certamente perderebbe credibilità nello specifico.
a meno che non si stia parlando di livelli da balera


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito;dicevo che c'è una bella differenza tra standard e boogie.
> e ci sta senz'altro che si abbiano svariate abilitazioni ma un maestro che insegna standard potrà avere nella sua scuola altri insegnanti per le discipline che siano ballo da sala o hip hop ma certamente perderebbe credibilità nello specifico.
> a meno che non si stia parlando di livelli da balera


Qui non ci sono domande quindi non so che rispondere.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Volevo specificare che "cose da ricchi" non è esattamente da intendersi con "cose che si possono permettere" i ricchi in quanto facoltosi
> 
> È chiaro che comprare uno yacht è una cosa da ricchi perché hanno i soldi per comprarlo
> 
> Meno chiaro è considerare una cosa da ricchi il comprare una barchetta da 5000 euro con posto barca a Bocca di Magra.


Io una cosa da ricchi che ho sempre fatto anche quando stavo senza una lira e arrivare in un ristorante pieno senza prenotare, adocchiare una coppia di scannati, e mandargli a dire dal cameriere che gli pago il conto se ci lasciano il tavolo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2019)

Questo thread ha scatenato competitività folle, fuori da ogni logica e a un livello di giovanilismo esasperato.
Ognuno fa ovviamente ciò che ha piacere fare in qualsiasi campo.
Ma qui mi pare che si tenti di negare dei limiti oggettivi proclamando l’ininfluenza di età, avvenenza, condizioni sociali ed economiche.
Ma ci credete davvero?


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Qui non ci sono domande quindi non so che rispondere.


ne hai facoltà


----------



## Vera (30 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo thread ha scatenato competitività folle, fuori da ogni logica e a un livello di giovanilismo esasperato.
> Ognuno fa ovviamente ciò che ha piacere fare in qualsiasi campo.
> Ma qui mi pare che si tenti di negare dei limiti oggettivi proclamando l’ininfluenza di età, avvenenza, condizioni sociali ed economiche.
> Ma ci credete davvero?


Si sta semplicemente dicendo che erano domande del cazzo.


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Si sta semplicemente dicendo che erano domande del cazzo.


Articolo per signora


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Si sta semplicemente dicendo che erano domande del cazzo.


I limiti non esistono? 
Tutti o solo alcuni?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si e la cosa impressionante non sono tanto i km fatti, ma il dislivello. In piano di km si fanno in effetti circa 150 senza problemi. Metti un dislivello di 2000 m per 100 km fatti e vedi che non sono tanti 30 enni che ne sono capaci.


accecata dall'amore


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Solo per divertirsi il weekend a andare a pescare du pesci marci..?


cercano approvazione, alla fine si sentono inferiori si attuano questi meccanismo


----------



## Lara3 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> accecata dall'amore


Si capisce che parlo di lui ?


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio.....mi sembri tanto quello che tira la pietra e poi nasconde la mano.....

Tu cosa fai dell'elenco che hai proposto?
Il panfilo c'è l'hai?
Il superattico?
Vai alla trattoria "da Mariuccia" , oppure 
da Uliassi, Villa  Crespi, al Combal Zero ecc ...
Ciai la Chiron nel garage?

Se tu ti ritieni bello che fai? 
Fotoromanzi, gigolò....

Se ti ritieni giovane quali sono le cose che fai per confermare questa convinzione?
50 km di corsa al giorno, piu di sessanta scopate con relative eiaculazioni al mese? 
Mangiare allo stremo senza poi dover prendere l'ALKA SELTZER....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Skorpio.....mi sembri tanto quello che tira la pietra e poi nasconde la mano.....
> 
> Tu cosa fai dell'elenco che hai proposto?
> Il panfilo c'è l'hai?
> ...


Ma soprattutto a tutti a tutte le età devono interessare le stesse cose?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si capisce che parlo di lui ?


no !!!Ma va!!


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto a tutti a tutte le età devono interessare le stesse cose?


Dipende se sei curioso.
Se non lo sei a 20 anni sei già vecchio.
Se lo sei a 60 o 70 ascolti hip hop con i nipoti.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende se sei curioso.
> Se non lo sei a 20 anni sei già vecchio.
> Se lo sei a 60 o 70 ascolti hip hop con i nipoti.


Ma cosa c’entra?
Attribuisci un valore positivo a giovane e negativo a vecchio?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo thread ha scatenato competitività folle, fuori da ogni logica e a un livello di giovanilismo esasperato.
> Ognuno fa ovviamente ciò che ha piacere fare in qualsiasi campo.
> Ma qui mi pare che si tenti di negare dei limiti oggettivi proclamando l’ininfluenza di età, avvenenza, condizioni sociali ed economiche.
> Ma ci credete davvero?


Ma lo vedi ogni volta che apri bocca non riesce a dimostrare all'universo che non capisci un cazzo? Ma quale competizione? Ma quale giovanilismo? Ma possibile che una vita passata a distorcere le percezioni di creature indifese dall'alto di una cattedra vinta con i punti della miralanza ti impedisca di vedere qualunque rapporto come un rapporto alla pari? Sveglia nonna, questa non è una classe. Qui non c'è nessun tipo di rapporto verticale in base al quale tu possa attaccare pecette alle persone sperando che vengano riconosciute! Giovanilismo esagerato? Come se Una cinquantenne non potesse scopare meglio di una trentenne, o che @danny  nudo che scodinzola al sole non possa fare miglior figura rispetto a un ventenne che magari si cura di meno! Guarda che non volersi mettere in gioco dopo una certa età non è classe, è paura del confronto, paura di uscire dalla comfort zone perché un nativo digitale con un tablet in mano fa apparire ritardato qualcuno che magari è nato solo 5 anni prima. Piantala di scrivere stronzate! Che tanto tutti i tuoi post ammantati di finta autorevolezza fanno soltanto vedere quanto ti caghi sotto di fronte al mondo che cambia e che ti chiude in un angoletto sempre più piccolo.
_Io non mi capacito che..._
Indovina un po?
É un problema tuo.

Ah, buon anno.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Si sta semplicemente dicendo che erano domande del cazzo.


Sei sempre più brava di me. Io non ho il dono della sintesi...


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto a tutti a tutte le età devono interessare le stesse cose?


No...ma il sondaggio è interessante, così,per parlare. Il mondo è bello perché vario...
Per ciò chiedevo a skorpio di lui. Così,sempre per parlare.
Se si è giovani si fanno cose da giovani ,ma anche da vecchi volendo ; ma il contrario è più difficile.
Se si è belli si cucca di più?  Non so...
Se si è brutti,vale il contrario?!
 Se si è ricchi (e questa è l'unica condizione non influenzata dalle variabili soggettive : mi sento bello , sono un brutto simpatico, son vecchio ma son meglio di tanti giovani) ,se si è ricchi si è ricchi.

Un ricco può essere bello o brutto,giovane o vecchio, ma se ha 2,5 mln di euro può comprare la Chiron.


Beh...dopo questi pleonasmi potrei dichiarare chiusa la discussione


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra?
> Attribuisci un valore positivo a giovane e negativo a vecchio?


Più che altro mi sto chiedendo coda debba fare un cinquanta/sessantenne oggi per definirsi adeguato alla sua età.
Ballare il liscio? Ascoltare solo Battisti?
Non guardare i porno?
Si cambia, ma solo per la parte che  spinge a rinnovarsi costantemente.


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Comunque abbiamo perso di vista che è @Skorpio che ha aperto il 3d, e che ha scelto la sezione Happy hour per farlo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> No...ma il sondaggio è interessante, così,per parlare. Il mondo è bello perché vario...
> Per ciò chiedevo a skorpio di lui. Così,sempre per parlare.
> Se si è giovani si fanno cose da giovani ,ma anche da vecchi volendo ; ma il contrario è più difficile.
> Se si è belli si cucca di più?  Non so...
> ...


Ma appunto si può andare di banalità o di competizione.
Si può dire “i cinquantenni possono fare quello che vogliono! Zitto tu vecchiaccio!“ senza alcun interesse per la logica.
I limiti fisici, temporali, sociali ed economici ci sono. Credere di evitarli negandoli è una possibilità.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro mi sto chiedendo coda debba fare un cinquanta/sessantenne oggi per definirsi adeguato alla sua età.
> Ballare il liscio? Ascoltare solo Battisti?
> Non guardare i porno?
> Si cambia, ma solo per la parte che  spinge a rinnovarsi costantemente.


Vedi? Ti fai domande che implicano limiti che tu immagini e che vuoi superare.
Un cinquantenne fa quello che può. Come un ventenne o un ottantenne. È il “quel che può” che si trova il limite.


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi? Ti fai domande che implicano limiti che tu immagini e che vuoi superare.
> Un cinquantenne fa quello che può. Come un ventenne o un ottantenne. È il “quel che può” che si trova il limite.


Si.
Anche se c'è la parte che fa pure l'entusiasmo, ed è bello anche ogni tanto volare  , senza schiantarsi.


----------



## bettypage (30 Dicembre 2019)

"Ben vestito dèe andar ciascuno, secondo sua conditione e secondo sua età, perciò che, altrimenti facendo, pare che egli sprezzi la gente. " Monsignor G. Della Casa. 
Ogni età ha la sua bellezza e ogni contesto ha le sue regole. Se sei un parvenu puzzerai di povero anche atteggiandoti a ricco. Se sei vecchio puzzerai di ridicolo ad atteggiarti da giovane.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Skorpio.....mi sembri tanto quello che tira la pietra e poi nasconde la mano.....
> 
> Tu cosa fai dell'elenco che hai proposto?
> Il panfilo c'è l'hai?
> ...


Ma più che fare io avevo proposto una riflessione su parametri individuali su ciò che si ritiene "cosa da ricchi onda beli o etc.. Etc..) 

Fatta salva la libertà di non sapere di cosa si stia parlando e non conoscere nemmeno l'esistenza in giro per cervelli vari di questi oscuri e misteriosi parametri


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque abbiamo perso di vista che è @Skorpio che ha aperto il 3d, e che ha scelto la sezione Happy hour per farlo


Io x la verità avevo scelto la sezione "mondo reale" ma la discussione è stata spostata su happy hour da qualcuno 

Il perché x me è un mistero buffo, però va bene anche qui


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io x la verità avevo scelto la sezione "mondo reale" ma la discussione è stata spostata su happy hour da qualcuno
> 
> Il perché x me è un mistero buffo, però va bene anche qui


Ah, boh, allora, non eri buontempone


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah, boh, allora, non eri buontempone


Per la verità no, era un discorso serio, non da ridere ecco


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma più che fare io avevo proposto una riflessione su parametri individuali su ciò che si ritiene "cosa da ricchi onda beli o etc.. Etc..)
> 
> Fatta salva la libertà di non sapere di cosa si stia parlando e non conoscere nemmeno l'esistenza in giro per cervelli vari di questi oscuri e misteriosi parametri


Ti sento stanco...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io x la verità avevo scelto la sezione "mondo reale" ma la discussione è stata spostata su happy hour da qualcuno
> 
> Il perché x me è un mistero buffo, però va bene anche qui


Ma è ovvio.
Però ognuno l’ha presa sul personale e ha pensato “Qualcuno non penserà mica che sono ridicola/o?!”
Ebbene sì. Tutti ogni tanto siamo giudicati ridicoli da qualcun altro o patetici o fuori tempo, fuori ruolo, vorrei ma non posso, millantatori, bauscia, pirla.
Si può accettare di essere inadeguati o di essere considerati inadeguati da qualcuno.
Anche questo è accettazione dei limiti.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ti sento stanco...


Si sono un po' stanco.. 
Ma ti assicuro che un ventenne al mio posto dopo la giornata di oggi sarebbe non stanco, ma in ginocchio


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si sono un po' stanco..
> Ma ti assicuro che un ventenne al mio posto dopo la giornata di oggi sarebbe non stanco, ma in ginocchio


Scialpinismo?


----------



## Martes (30 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si sono un po' stanco..
> Ma ti assicuro che un ventenne al mio posto dopo la giornata di oggi sarebbe non stanco, ma in ginocchio





stany ha detto:


> Scialpinismo?


Replicherei, ma sono troppo stanca...


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Replicherei, ma sono troppo stanca...


Eravate assieme? Scampata slavina?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si sono un po' stanco..
> Ma ti assicuro che un ventenne al mio posto dopo la giornata di oggi sarebbe non stanco, ma in ginocchio


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Eravate assieme? Scampata slavina?


 .. Ma il bello è che apri un 3d serio e ti piazzano in happy hour..

Allora inizi a scherzare.. E sei preso sul serio


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


>


Avrà giocato a tennis


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avrà giocato a tennis


ovvio ha fatto la racchetta


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Ma il bello è che apri un 3d serio e ti piazzano in happy hour..
> 
> Allora inizi a scherzare.. E sei preso sul serio


non lo hai aperto tu happy hour?


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Replicherei, ma sono troppo stanca...


Pure tu? 
Ma che, avete fatto la maratona insieme?


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ovvio ha fatto la racchetta


Bella questa


----------



## Skorpio (31 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non lo hai aperto tu happy hour?


Ma nemmeno x sogno.. Io avevo aperto in mondo reale 

Ecco.. Sarebbe carino a questo punto se chi ha spostato spiegasse.. Anzi guarda ci apro un 3 d apposta, questa volta in happy hour


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno x sogno.. Io avevo aperto in mondo reale
> 
> Ecco.. Sarebbe carino a questo punto se chi ha spostato spiegasse.. Anzi guarda ci apro un 3 d apposta, questa volta in happy hour


----------



## Skorpio (31 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


>


Ma tanto siamo tranquilli, perché chi ha spostato sicuramente non mancherà di spiegarci in motivi 

Sempre se riesce a trattenersi dalle risate per poter scrivere eh?


----------



## Martes (31 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Eravate assieme? Scampata slavina?





danny ha detto:


> Pure tu?
> Ma che, avete fatto la maratona insieme?


State ipotizzando cose da giovani.
Condividevo semplicemente un po' di stanchezza, cosa da vecchi, insomma


----------



## Martes (31 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno x sogno.. Io avevo aperto in mondo reale
> 
> Ecco.. Sarebbe carino a questo punto se chi ha spostato spiegasse..


Permaloso!
E allora tu che hai causato lo spostamento di un mio 3d mettendo una foto indecente?


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> State ipotizzando cose da giovani.
> Condividevo semplicemente un po' di stanchezza, cosa da vecchi, insomma


Ho capito....la ruota della cyclette troppo frenata


----------



## Skorpio (31 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Permaloso!
> E allora tu che hai causato lo spostamento di un mio 3d mettendo una foto indecente?


Foto indecente.. Mah.. Quante tragedie..   
Nemmeno la sorella del parroco della mia parrocchia si sarebbe scandalizzata..


----------



## Martes (31 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Foto indecente.. Mah.. Quante tragedie..
> Nemmeno la sorella del parroco della mia parrocchia si sarebbe scandalizzata..


Eccerto, buona quella, povero parroco... quello che passa che causa sua..


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Foto indecente.. Mah.. Quante tragedie..
> Nemmeno la sorella del parroco della mia parrocchia si sarebbe scandalizzata..


E quella che fa l'entraîneuse?


----------



## disincantata (1 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ma





Vera ha detto:


> Quello è voler sembrare ricco che automaticamente ti fa sembrare un coglione.
> Quanti ce ne sono che comprano il macchinone o fanno la vacanza che non possono permettersi per poi fare fatica a pagare le duemila rate?


Tra  tantissime persone che conosco, nessuno. Hanno il macchinine e fanno vacanze di lusso ma se lo possono permettere.
Magari non in linea con il 740 ma quello ormai e' noto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tra  tantissime persone che conosco, nessuno. Hanno il macchinine e fanno vacanze di lusso ma se lo possono permettere.
> Magari non in linea con il 740 ma quello ormai e' noto.


Io conosco persone che vivono al limite delle loro possibilità.


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco persone che vivono al limite delle loro possibilità.


L'operaio con €1300 al mese ,monoreddito con moglie e due figli a carico ,il mutuo o l'affitto da pagare è sotto il limite


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> L'operaio con €1300 al mese ,monoreddito con moglie e due figli a carico ,il mutuo o l'affitto da pagare è sotto il limite


Ha sbagliato i conti e si é fidato del sistema.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> L'operaio con €1300 al mese ,monoreddito con moglie e due figli a carico ,il mutuo o l'affitto da pagare è sotto il limite


Se il reddito è basso è normale. Intendo persone che hanno l’idea che tanto entra, tanto esce, senza preoccuparsi se poi, per un minimo imprevisto, anche solo dover cambiare il frigorifero, vanno in rosso.


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ha sbagliato i conti e si é fidato del sistema.


che vuol dire un affitto deve pur pagarlo ,deve pur mantenere la famiglia, deve pur mandare i figli a scuola : Il sistema è quello, c'è poco da dire;  è sbagliato! 
Ma qui entreremmo in considerazioni politiche che  ci porterebbero  lontano dall'argomento; anche se del tutto pertinenti, ma che attengono alla visione di come deve essere organizzata una società


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se il reddito è basso è normale. Intendo persone che hanno l’idea che tanto entra, tanto esce, senza preoccuparsi se poi, per un minimo imprevisto, anche solo dover cambiare il frigorifero, vanno in rosso.


Fammi capire come può risparmiare uno come ho descritto prima?
La mia naturalmente è una provocazione: capisco benissimo cosa volessi dire; e considerare che noi siamo stati e forse lo siamo ancora i secondi risparmiatori al mondo dopo i giapponesi. .    Quelli che hanno vissuto veramente al di sopra delle proprie possibilità sono gli statunitensi: i veri "americani" sono loro!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Fammi capire come può risparmiare uno come ho descritto prima?
> La mia naturalmente è una provocazione: capisco benissimo cosa volessi dire; e considerare che noi siamo stati e forse lo siamo ancora i secondi risparmiatori al mondo dopo i giapponesi. .    Quelli che hanno vissuto veramente al di sopra delle proprie possibilità sono gli statunitensi: i veri "americani" sono loro!


Ma no, quello è già tanto che non vada in rovina.
Ma quelli che descrivo io sono tanti. Gente che regolarmente fa spese non indispensabili e considera il fido come parte disponibile.


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no, quello è già tanto che non vada in rovina.
> Ma quelli che descrivo io sono tanti. Gente che regolarmente fa spese non indispensabili e considera il fido come parte disponibile.


Se guardiamo tutti noi facciamo delle spese non indispensabili abiti scarpe gadget in cucina, tutta roba che dopo un po' magari non utilizzata viene gettata o portata al mercatino.
Ma la società ,questa società , si basa sui consumi.Se differenzi la plastica ti accorgerai che  2 kg di imballi confezioni, vengono prodotti in meno di una settimana. Solo 40 anni fa ci volevano almeno due mesi per produrli...
per quanto riguarda il fido bancario oggi se si campa di solo reddito da lavoro è ben difficile ottenerlo; inoltre senza ipoteche, fideiussioni, è difficile accedere a finanziamenti.
Per questo senza voler perseguire la ricchezza ,che sarebbe sbagliato, tuttavia non posso non rilevare una sorta di stridente immoralità nel vedere che c'è chi stppa la bottiglia di champagne da €1500, e poi qualche persona che ha perso il lavoro magari, obbligata a dormire in automobile.
ma non voglio fare la semplice retorica buonista delle festività natalizie in cui tutti quanti fanno riflessioni di questo genere....
semplicemente rilevo che c'è qualcosa che non va .Quando il 5% dei più ricchi al mondo detiene Il 90% della ricchezza mondiale : ovvio C'è qualcosa che non va!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se guardiamo tutti noi facciamo delle spese non indispensabili abiti scarpe gadget in cucina, tutta roba che dopo un po' magari non utilizzata viene gettata o portata al mercatino.
> Ma la società ,questa società , si basa sui consumi.Se differenzi la plastica ti accorgerai che  2 kg di imballi confezioni, vengono prodotti in meno di una settimana. Solo 40 anni fa ci volevano almeno due mesi per produrli...
> per quanto riguarda il fido bancario oggi se si campa di solo reddito da lavoro è ben difficile ottenerlo; inoltre senza ipoteche, fideiussioni, è difficile accedere a finanziamenti.
> Per questo senza voler perseguire la ricchezza ,che sarebbe sbagliato, tuttavia non posso non rilevare una sorta di stridente immoralità nel vedere che c'è chi stppa la bottiglia di champagne da €1500, e poi qualche persona che ha perso il lavoro magari, obbligata a dormire in automobile.
> ...


Io cerco di evitare di affrontare i massimi sistemi che poi implicano scontri ideologici interessanti come inutili.
Guardo le persone che conosco.
E c’è chi non rinuncia a niente e poi ha il conto a 0.


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io cerco di evitare di affrontare i massimi sistemi che poi implicano scontri ideologici interessanti come inutili.
> Guardo le persone che conosco.
> E c’è chi non rinuncia a niente e poi ha il conto a 0.


Quelli interpretano il detto: che gusto c'è a vivere da poveri per poi morire ricchi?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2020)

Ognuno guarda se stesso ed è convinto di fare scelte intelligenti, legittime e non criticabili. Poi, se guarda gli altri, mette mille limiti.
Vorrei vedere chi non commenterebbe una sessantenne taglia 50 con leggings bianchi e canotta scollata o il quindicenne in giacca e cravatta o il ricco che non lascia la mancia al cameriere o il settantenne colpito da infarto mentre è con escort e cocaina.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> che vuol dire un affitto deve pur pagarlo ,deve pur mantenere la famiglia, deve pur mandare i figli a scuola : Il sistema è quello, c'è poco da dire;  è sbagliato!
> Ma qui entreremmo in considerazioni politiche che  ci porterebbero  lontano dall'argomento; anche se del tutto pertinenti, ma che attengono alla visione di come deve essere organizzata una società


Comunque venga organizzata una società, chi si affida alle regole in modo fideistico sperando che la società provveda a lui è una vittima.


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque venga organizzata una società, chi si affida alle regole in modo fideistico sperando che la società provveda a lui è una vittima.


Si è vittime quando vi è sperequazione sociale.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Si è vittime quando vi è sperequazione sociale.


No. Si é vittime quando privilegi il bene comune rispetto a quello di chi ti é vicino


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco persone che vivono al limite delle loro possibilità.


Direi un po' tutti gli stipendiati sotto i 1500 euro al mese.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se il reddito è basso è normale. Intendo persone che hanno l’idea che tanto entra, tanto esce, senza preoccuparsi se poi, per un minimo imprevisto, anche solo dover cambiare il frigorifero, vanno in rosso.


Io ultimamente con le rate di sta cazzo di macchina che quelle tdc dei politici mi hanno obbligato a cambiare con la scusa dell'inquinamento, (palle, ci sono troppe macchine in giro e si deve limitare il loro numero nelle aree residenziali più pregiate, per cui si introduce un limite economico al loro utilizzo) sono già sotto.
Sanità... Pago tutto o aspetto mesi e mesi una visita. 
Pensione non se ne parla da qui a 20 anni.
Settore mio lavorativo in crisi. 
La vita è una sola. 
Potessi evadere lo farei.
Pago una percentuale assurda per ricevere servizi ormai scadenti. E l'Italia così come pure il mio comune sono anni che producono avanzo primario, in pratica spendono meno di quello che incassano. 
Chi ha i soldi lo fa già. 
Le tasse le pagano soli i poracci che sono obbligati a farlo, ormai. 
Non ho mai conosciuto un ricco - di quelli veri, non il bottegaio sotto casa che ormai sta chiudendo pure lui - che non sapesse come eludere le tasse. 
Io sono adesso a Madrid in un piccolo appartamento in centro, del valore della mia casa. 
Posso tenere acceso lavatrice, con lavasciuga, si intende, piano a induzione, smart tv (due), luci, lavapiatti, microonde, ampli Marshall... 
Non salta niente. 
A casa mia basta la lavatrice e il tostapane perché vada oltre il limite contrattuale. 
Per strada ci sono tante auto elettriche e molte ibride. 
Monopattini elettrici ovunque. 
Bici elettriche con rastrelliere, luci natalizie a led ovunque, scooter elettrici... 
Una quantità impressionante di linee della metropolitana. 
A me l'Italia ultimamente dà l'idea di un paese incapace di guardare non solo al futuro, ma pure di definire un presente al passo coi tempi. 
Non è risparmiando, con una mentalità da contadino avvezzo alle carestie che ci risolleveremo, ma investendo e spendendo bene.



stany ha detto:


> che vuol dire un affitto deve pur pagarlo ,deve pur mantenere la famiglia, deve pur mandare i figli a scuola : Il sistema è quello, c'è poco da dire;  è sbagliato!
> Ma qui entreremmo in considerazioni politiche che  ci porterebbero  lontano dall'argomento; anche se del tutto pertinenti, ma che attengono alla visione di come deve essere organizzata una società


Non è sbagliato.
Funziona così, da sempre.
L'illusione del ceto medio di essere padrone  sta svanendo come il periodo che l'ha generato. Torna a crescere la distanza tra i ceti, come un tempo.
E l'ex ceto medio conta sempre di meno. 
Chi non se ne è accorto vive nell'illusione di un periodo che non c'è più.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno guarda se stesso ed è convinto di fare scelte intelligenti, legittime e non criticabili. Poi, se guarda gli altri, mette mille limiti.
> Vorrei vedere chi non commenterebbe una sessantenne taglia 50 con leggings bianchi e canotta scollata o il quindicenne in giacca e cravatta o il ricco che non lascia la mancia al cameriere o il settantenne colpito da infarto mentre è con escort e cocaina.


La mia collega una volta commentò irridendo una settantenne truccata. Un'altra volta sentii una bella ragazza italiana prendere in giro a Formentera i nudisti ultrasessantenni.O l'altro giorno che c'erano due ragazze italiane che commentavano due tipi che le avevano abbordate ridendo perché erano due cessi.
È facilissimo avere un piccolo potere, magari dato dalla gioventù o dalla bellezza, o solo dalla 'figa' (le due tipe erano decisamente brutte) e deridere chi non ce l'ha.
È talmente facile che non vedo perché dovrei dar loro peso. 
Sinceramente non me ne frega niente di come si trucca la settantenne, del fatto che ci siano anziani nudi in spiaggia o del settantenne che va a escort. 
Penso che se vivono coerentemente con le loro aspirazioni non facciano che bene. 
La vita è una sola. E ogni giorno sempre più breve.
Che senso ha darle i limiti decisi da altri?


----------



## Vera (3 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> L'operaio con €1300 al mese ,monoreddito con moglie e due figli a carico ,il mutuo o l'affitto da pagare è sotto il limite


La moglie è proprio impossibilitata a lavorare?


----------



## Vera (3 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno guarda se stesso ed è convinto di fare scelte intelligenti, legittime e non criticabili. Poi, se guarda gli altri, mette mille limiti.
> Vorrei vedere chi non commenterebbe una sessantenne taglia 50 con leggings bianchi e canotta scollata o il quindicenne in giacca e cravatta o il ricco che non lascia la mancia al cameriere o il settantenne colpito da infarto mentre è con escort e cocaina.


Non è una questione di età. I leggings non mentono nemmeno ad una ventenne.
E se vedessi un quindicenne in giacca e cravatta penserei che è un testimone di Geova e spererei non mi fermi chiedendomi se voglio sopravvivere alla fine del mondo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non è una questione di età. I leggings non mentono nemmeno ad una ventenne.
> E se vedessi un quindicenne in giacca e cravatta penserei che è un testimone di Geova e spererei non mi fermi chiedendomi se voglio sopravvivere alla fine del mondo


Anche la ventenne tagli 50 non starà benissimo, ma la bellezza dell’asino aiuta.
Comunque tutti vediamo limiti, cose opportune o no, per le varie ragioni elencate. Dire che non poniamo limiti a nessuno e una posizione che ci piace perché ci fa sentire aperti, ma non è vero.
Semplicemente usiamo criteri che ci sembra non possano toccarci. Magari ci richiamiamo al buon gusto che ci fa sentire elevati culturalmente.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono adesso a Madrid in un piccolo appartamento in centro, del valore della mia casa.


Restaci.
Anche se Madrid è cara scannata.


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non è sbagliato.
> Funziona così, da sempre.
> L'illusione del ceto medio di essere padrone  sta svanendo come il periodo che l'ha generato. Torna a crescere la distanza tra i ceti, come un tempo.
> E l'ex ceto medio conta sempre di meno.
> Chi non se ne è accorto vive nell'illusione di un periodo che non c'è più.


Beh....l'operaio monoreddito non s'è mai considerato il ceto medio... Però aveva i presupposti per poter vivere decentemente; e come dici tu solo in un certo periodo della storia del dopoguerra, perché subito dopo la guerra era dura pochi soldi affitti alti.diciamo che il boom economico si è basato sul doppio lavoro della stragrande maggioranza dei salariati italiani; un periodo che è durato si e no 20 anni,già a metà degli anni settanta ha iniziato un declino che si è consolidato dall'80 in poi.la crisi americana del 2008 esportata in tutto il mondo ha fatto il resto dando il colpo di grazia. 
Noi siamo sempre stato un paese contrattualmente debole, il paria d'Europa, al proposito ho rivisto su raiplay un bellissimo docufilm sull'immigrazione in Svizzera, sulla tanto decantata  civile Svizzera , pulita e rigorosa. 








						Non far rumore 2019 - Non far rumore - 18/10/2019 - Video - RaiPlay
					

Un docufilm di Alessandra Rossi. Nel secondo dopoguerra più di 2 milioni di italiani emigrarono in Svizzera, dove la legge allora in vigore non prevedeva il ricongiungimento familiare. Di fatto era vietato per i lavoratori emigranti portare i figli con sé e tra il 1950 e il 1980 entrarono in...




					www.raiplay.it


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non è una questione di età. I leggings non mentono nemmeno ad una ventenne.
> E se vedessi un quindicenne in giacca e cravatta penserei che è un testimone di Geova e spererei non mi fermi chiedendomi se voglio sopravvivere alla fine del mondo


Un'amica di mio padre, ex modella, a 70 e passa anni portava ancora i leggins.
E stava pure bene.


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la ventenne tagli 50 non starà benissimo, ma la bellezza dell’asino aiuta.
> Comunque tutti vediamo limiti, cose opportune o no, per le varie ragioni elencate. Dire che non poniamo limiti a nessuno e una posizione che ci piace perché ci fa sentire aperti, ma non è vero.
> Semplicemente usiamo criteri che ci sembra non possano toccarci. Magari ci richiamiamo al buon gusto che ci fa sentire elevati culturalmente.


O magari non ce ne frega niente. Più semplicemente


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Beh....l'operaio monoreddito non s'è mai considerato il ceto medio... Però aveva i presupposti per poter vivere decentemente; e come dici tu solo in un certo periodo della storia del dopoguerra, perché subito dopo la guerra era dura pochi soldi affitti alti.diciamo che il boom economico si è basato sul doppio lavoro della stragrande maggioranza dei salariati italiani; un periodo che è durato si e no 20 anni,già a metà degli anni settanta ha iniziato un declino che si è consolidato dall'80 in poi.la crisi americana del 2008 esportata in tutto il mondo ha fatto il resto dando il colpo di grazia.
> Noi siamo sempre stato un paese contrattualmente debole, il paria d'Europa, al proposito ho rivisto su raiplay un bellissimo docufilm sull'immigrazione in Svizzera, sulla tanto decantata  civile Svizzera , pulita e rigorosa.
> 
> 
> ...


Eravamo tra le prime dieci potenze industriali dsl mondo.
Con una delle peggiori classi politiche, almeno nwgli ultimi 40 anni.
I servi non possono comandare.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Un'amica di mio padre, ex modella, a 70 e passa anni portava ancora i leggins.
> E stava pure bene.


Appunto. Hai valutato che stava bene. Esattamente come valuti chi sta male.


----------



## Vera (3 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la ventenne tagli 50 non starà benissimo, ma la bellezza dell’asino aiuta.
> Comunque tutti vediamo limiti, cose opportune o no, per le varie ragioni elencate. Dire che non poniamo limiti a nessuno e una posizione che ci piace perché ci fa sentire aperti, ma non è vero.
> Semplicemente usiamo criteri che ci sembra non possano toccarci. Magari ci richiamiamo al buon gusto che ci fa sentire elevati culturalmente.


Non ci conosciamo quindi logico che quello che dico può sembrare ipocrita ma, davvero, a me di quello che fanno gli altri importa zero. Il limite sai quando inizia? Quando lede me.


----------



## Vera (3 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Un'amica di mio padre, ex modella, a 70 e passa anni portava ancora i leggins.
> E stava pure bene.


Non esito a crederci.


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Hai valutato che stava bene. Esattamente come valuti chi sta male.


Ma chi se ne frega di chi sta male.
La stragrande maggioranza delle persone si veste a casaccio, manco le vedi più ormsi. 
Ti colpisce solo chi sa distinguersi tra tutti.


----------



## patroclo (3 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ci conosciamo quindi logico che quello che dico può sembrare ipocrita ma, davvero, a me di quello che fanno gli altri importa zero. Il limite sai quando inizia? Quando lede me.


Se sei un'esteta ci vuole molto poco per farsi ledere la retina


----------



## Martes (3 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Un'amica di mio padre, ex modella, a 70 e passa anni portava ancora i leggins.
> E stava pure bene.


Anche una mia zia che non è mai stata modella


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Gennaio 2020)

ma io sto discorso del "mi vesto fregandomene del giudizio altrui" non l'ho mai digerito.
ma che vuol dire?
ovvio che ci si veste per gli altri, così come si parla per gli altri, si fa tutto per gli altri.

il che non significa che ci si debba adeguare ai gusti degli altri.
ma che qualunque gesto assume significato solo perché puo' potenzialmente essere visto da un altro ipotetico.

se vado in pigiama a una cena di gala, non è che me ne frego del giudizio degli altri, ma sto lanciando un segnale, stabilendo una comunicazione, anche se apparentemente controcorrente.


----------



## bettypage (3 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma io sto discorso del "mi vesto fregandomene del giudizio altrui" non l'ho mai digerito.
> ma che vuol dire?
> ovvio che ci si veste per gli altri, così come si parla per gli altri, si fa tutto per gli altri.
> 
> ...


Ma è ovvio che è così.
Il concetto di influencer (udddio) è la prova del 9 di quanto siamo condizionati/condizionabili.
Poi tanta sciatteria e induzione al consumo ci porta a credere che tutto vale. No. Non è vero.


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non è una questione di età. I leggings non mentono nemmeno ad una ventenne.
> E se vedessi un quindicenne in giacca e cravatta penserei che è un testimone di Geova e spererei non mi fermi chiedendomi se voglio sopravvivere alla fine del mondo


oppure è un "dirigente" della sinistra giovanile.   ho svariati casi visti coi miei occhi, fin dagli anni '90


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma io sto discorso del "mi vesto fregandomene del giudizio altrui" non l'ho mai digerito.
> ma che vuol dire?
> ovvio che ci si veste per gli altri, così come si parla per gli altri, si fa tutto per gli altri.
> 
> ...


se vai in pigiama ad una cena di gala sei scemo, non mandi altri segnali se non quello che sei scemo.

vestirsi fregandosene del giudizio altrui significa avere uno stile proprio, che può persino non donarci, ma che ci identifica e che non dovrebbe risentire di altro se non del proprio gusto.


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> oppure è un "dirigente" della sinistra giovanile.   ho svariati casi visti coi miei occhi, fin dagli anni '90


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2020)

Meglio questi.....


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vai in pigiama ad una cena di gala sei scemo, non mandi altri segnali se non quello che sei scemo.
> 
> vestirsi fregandosene del giudizio altrui significa avere uno stile proprio, che può persino non donarci, ma che ci identifica e che non dovrebbe risentire di altro se non del proprio gusto.


allora, intanto credo che sia in parte illusorio credere di avere un "gusto proprio".
anche i più originali e artistici esteti si rifanno a un modello, magari lo rielaborano, ma sempre a partire da quello che già c'è e che vedono attorno a sé. Non è che si mettono in connessione profonda con il proprio io isolato che gli suggerisce il suo vero a autentico gusto.

poi, in ogni caso, è sempre al giudizio degli altri che miriamo, anche quando ci illudiamo di seguire i nostri gusti (che sono comunque sempre influenzati ecc.).

dire "mi vesto seguendo solo quello che mi piace" è doppiamente ipocrita: uno perché presuppone che quello che mi piace non abbia legame con quello che piace alla gente che scelgo come modello, due perché suggerisce implicitamente un fintissimo distacco dal giudizio sociale, quando invece è proprio quello che si ricerca quando si cerca di essere se stessi.


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> allora, intanto credo che sia in parte illusorio credere di avere un "gusto proprio".
> anche i più originali e artistici esteti si rifanno a un modello, magari lo rielaborano, ma sempre a partire da quello che già c'è e che vedono attorno a sé. Non è che si mettono in connessione profonda con il proprio io isolato che gli suggerisce il suo vero a autentico gusto.
> 
> poi, in ogni caso, è sempre al giudizio degli altri che miriamo, anche quando ci illudiamo di seguire i nostri gusti (che sono comunque sempre influenzati ecc.).
> ...


L'eskimo negli anni settanta era una moda; io non ce l'avevo,forse perché costava troppo rispetto ad altri capi convenzionali


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> allora, intanto credo che sia in parte illusorio credere di avere un "gusto proprio".
> anche i più originali e artistici esteti si rifanno a un modello, magari lo rielaborano, ma sempre a partire da quello che già c'è e che vedono attorno a sé. Non è che si mettono in connessione profonda con il proprio io isolato che gli suggerisce il suo vero a autentico gusto.
> 
> poi, in ogni caso, è sempre al giudizio degli altri che miriamo, anche quando ci illudiamo di seguire i nostri gusti (che sono comunque sempre influenzati ecc.).
> ...


sembra più un atto di autogiustificazione


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Meglio questi.....


anche no grazie.

peraltro avevo trovato un manifesto della Hitlerjugend con l'immagine di una ragazzina IDENTICA a  Greta Thunberg


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche no grazie.
> 
> peraltro avevo trovato un manifesto della Hitlerjugend con l'immagine di una ragazzina IDENTICA a  Greta Thunberg


Anche quella Asperger


----------



## bettypage (3 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vai in pigiama ad una cena di gala sei scemo, non mandi altri segnali se non quello che sei scemo.
> 
> vestirsi fregandosene del giudizio altrui significa avere uno stile proprio, che può persino non donarci, ma che ci identifica e che non dovrebbe risentire di altro se non del proprio gusto.





perplesso ha detto:


> se vai in pigiama ad una cena di gala sei scemo, non mandi altri segnali se non quello che sei scemo.
> 
> vestirsi fregandosene del giudizio altrui significa avere uno stile proprio, che può persino non donarci, ma che ci identifica e che non dovrebbe risentire di altro se non del proprio gusto.


Ma se hai contezza di vestirti ad cazzum (secondo il tuo gusto e non secondo contesto/possibilità) stai riconoscendo le regole, rompendole. Poi, ribadisco, se fossimo più consapevoli che esser originali non vuol dire vestirsi di merda...


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Anche quella Asperger


solo persone con difficoltà cognitive possono essere usate a quel modo, che sia il regime nazista o quello eurofanatico a farlo, poco cambia


----------



## Vera (3 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma io sto discorso del "mi vesto fregandomene del giudizio altrui" non l'ho mai digerito.
> ma che vuol dire?
> ovvio che ci si veste per gli altri, così come si parla per gli altri, si fa tutto per gli altri.
> 
> ...


Se vai in pigiama ad una cena di gala, non ti fanno entrare


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega di chi sta male.
> La stragrande maggioranza delle persone si veste a casaccio, manco le vedi più ormsi.
> Ti colpisce solo chi sa distinguersi tra t


Non è vero che te ne freghi.
Ma non è così importante da continuare a discuterne.


----------



## Vera (3 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> oppure è un "dirigente" della sinistra giovanile.   ho svariati casi visti coi miei occhi, fin dagli anni '90


Perché esiste ancora la sinistra?


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché esiste ancora la sinistra?


dipende da cosa intendi.   quella del XXI secolo è quella che vedi.     prima stavo per scrivere anche dei Mormoni, poi mi è venuto in mente che quelli che girano di solito sono più grandi.  e sono senza giacca


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> solo persone con difficoltà cognitive possono essere usate a quel modo, che sia il regime nazista o quello eurofanatico a farlo, poco cambia


A quei tempi le piazze venivano riempite da gente fanatica... Anche nei nostri per dire la verità


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché esiste ancora la sinistra?


Con la cravatta?


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> allora, intanto credo che sia in parte illusorio credere di avere un "gusto proprio".
> anche i più originali e artistici esteti si rifanno a un modello, magari lo rielaborano, ma sempre a partire da quello che già c'è e che vedono attorno a sé. Non è che si mettono in connessione profonda con il proprio io isolato che gli suggerisce il suo vero a autentico gusto.
> 
> poi, in ogni caso, è sempre al giudizio degli altri che miriamo, anche quando ci illudiamo di seguire i nostri gusti (che sono comunque sempre influenzati ecc.).
> ...


Continui a dare troppa importanza al giudizio di persone che non contano affatto nella tua vita.
L'unico giudizio che deve contare è quello delle persone che vuoi e che ami o a cui vuoi bene o con cui lavori. 
Degli altri chi se ne frega. Ognuno faccia quello chevuole, basta che non influenzi la tua vita.


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché esiste ancora la sinistra?


Da quando non riceve più i soldi dall'Urss è diventata un brand.
Qualcosa tipo Disegual o Starbucks, insomma.


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero che te ne freghi.
> Ma non è così importante da continuare a discuterne.


È fondamentalmente vero.
Non le considero, mentre apprezzo parecchio chi si avvicina al mio gusto e a ciò che mi piace.
Detto in poche parole, non mi frega nulla della obesa vestita leopardata o della tatuata fin sulle narici, penso che chiunque sia libero di vestirsi o fare del proprio corpo come gli pare.
Ovviamente apprezzo però un certo genere di stile. 
Diverso è il caso di quando il vestito diventa un simbolo, come per esempio il velo. 
Li' ho parecchi dubbi in merito. 
Non credo affatto che chi indossi il velo tolleri chi prende il sole nudo in spiaggia o le mie idee in proposito e la mia posizione di ateo, per cui, per principio, mi sta sulle balle. 
A tal proposito sono in Spagna. 
Qui il nudismo non è proibito da nessuno parte. 
A nessuno è data facoltà di limitare le scelte altrui. 
È un buon modo per vivere insieme.


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da quando non riceve più i soldi dall'Urss è diventata un brand.
> Qualcosa tipo Disegual o Starbucks, insomma.


Io direi da quando gli italiani si sentono  "arrivati". Da quando anche il povero non può e non vuole sentirsi povero, da quando un sindacato screditato non movimenta più le masse dei lavoratori, da quanto molti lo sono ma non trovando riscontro nella politica non sanno nemmeno di esserlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Gennaio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Se sei un'esteta ci vuole molto poco per farsi ledere la retina


Ma dove dirigere lo sguardo é una scelta. Pasolini non ha _visto_ la bellezza nelle borgate. Ha _creato_ la bellezza nelle borgate. Se non sei Pasolini alla borgata non ti ci devi avvicinare.



perplesso ha detto:


> oppure è un "dirigente" della sinistra giovanile.   ho svariati casi visti coi miei occhi, fin dagli anni '90


Amo le aristozecche.



danny ha detto:


> Da quando non riceve più i soldi dall'Urss è diventata un brand.
> Qualcosa tipo Disegual o Starbucks, insomma.


Ma più cialtrona.


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma più cialtrona.


Radical chic di Capalbio


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Radical chic di Capalbio


Ma magari. Molto più raffazzonata e pressappochista.


----------



## stany (4 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma magari. Molto più raffazzonata e pressappochista.


Proprio na mancanza di cultura...


----------



## danny (4 Gennaio 2020)

Qui a Madrid la precedente sindaco di sinistra voleva creare un enorme pista ciclabile di tutta la gran Via.
Il nuovo sindaco di destra ha ovviamente cancellato la 'suggestiva' proposta.
La sensazione che ho di fronte a certe visioni della sinistra® attuale è che vivano in un mondo parallelo dove la gente non ha alcun problema economico, lavora sotto casa, è perfettamente in salute, vive di rendita e deve però essere continuamente rieducata perché viziata dal consumismo e abituata ai suoi eccessi, per cui spera sempre di limitarne la diffusione. 
Il ritorno alle biciclette è emblematico. 
È come voler cancellare tutti gli effetti positivi della mobilità che portarono al boom economico, restaurando gli anni venti.
Del secolo scorso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Qui a Madrid la precedente sindaco di sinistra voleva creare un enorme pista ciclabile di tutta la gran Via.
> Il nuovo sindaco di destra ha ovviamente cancellato la 'suggestiva' proposta.
> La sensazione che ho di fronte a certe visioni della sinistra® attuale è che vivano in un mondo parallelo dove la gente non ha alcun problema economico, lavora sotto casa, è perfettamente in salute, vive di rendita e deve però essere continuamente rieducata perché viziata dal consumismo e abituata ai suoi eccessi, per cui spera sempre di limitarne la diffusione.
> Il ritorno alle biciclette è emblematico.
> ...


dove abito il sindaco di sx, ha il chiodo fisso della differenziata. Va in giro per le vie a fotografare l'incivilta della gente, manda vigili a far multe. Una crociata.
Poi la gente cade sui marciapiedi dissestati e quei marciapiedi mica li fotografa,


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2020)

Ma non dicevate che non ci sono limiti?
A già per voi.


----------



## danny (4 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non dicevate che non ci sono limiti?
> A già per voi.


Appunto.
i limiti di circolazione per esempio.
Spacciati per progresso.


----------



## disincantata (4 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dove abito il sindaco di sx, ha il chiodo fisso della differenziata. Va in giro per le vie a fotografare l'incivilta della gente, manda vigili a far multe. Una crociata.
> Poi la gente cade sui marciapiedi dissestati e quei marciapiedi mica li fotografa,


Lo adoro un sindaco così.


----------



## danny (4 Gennaio 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo adoro un sindaco così.


Che non fa manutenzione?


----------



## danny (4 Gennaio 2020)

A me piace il sindaco del comune dove ho la residenza.
Quando mia madre si lamenta su Fb lui le risponde gentilmente e puntuale e dopo poco, se possibile, risolve il problema.
Con quelli di prima, dello stesso colore per 40 anni, dovevi chiamare l'Urp, poi organizzare incontri, alla fine poiché non facevano niente dovevi far nascere un comitato, organizzare proteste.
In fin dei conti alle persone serve solo vedere il buon esito delle tasse pagate, non avere qualcuno che ti spenna. A volte bastano solo strade curate, pulite, segnaletica efficiente, giardini e parchi manutenuti, sicurezza per le strade, cura.
Con il vecchio sindaco ricordo che rimasero i resti della copertura di eternit bruciata di un grosso capannone abbandonati per un anno di fianco alla scuola elementare.
Essendo sul confine tra due comuni non si capiva chi doveva intervenire, così tutti se ne fregavano.
Eppure erano della stessa parte politica.


----------



## disincantata (4 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Che non fa manutenzione?


Che multa gli incivili.  Sulla manutenzione e' sempre questione di fondi, anche qui anni per sistemare una strada ormai tutta rattoppata, 
era bellissima in  porfido, costata un miliardo di lire  decenni fa, ma con le continue rotture dei tubi dell'aqua ormai e' tutta rappezzata, ed a giorni, dopo non so quanti anni, dovrebbero eliminare il porfido,  e  riasfaltarla.  Dovrebbero.  E tra molti disagi. 
Li può  essere che il sindaco lo sappia benissimo delle buche, ma non abbia i fondi, cose semplici in mano ai comuni diventano complicate.
Sotto casa mia facendo dei lavori hanno rotto 40cm  di porfido e messo delle traansenne in plastica enormi,  1 anno.
Una sera mi sono decisa ad andare di persona in COMUNE, email inutili, dopo poche ore hanno rimediato. Forse dovremmo 
Sempre muoverci, capisco non sia facile, uguale ho fatto per un vialetto pedonale al buio, 10 fari spenti,  li  mi sono pure alterata al telefono per una risposta assurda, erano mesi e mesi che erano spente, la sera dopo accese.  Mica ci saro' solo io qui. ....boh!  Neppure sono   del posto.PERO VEDO MENEFREGHISMO A GOGO OVUNQUE, anche nel condominio,  piccolo, o chiamo io o chiamo io l'amministratore.


----------



## danny (4 Gennaio 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che multa gli incivili.  Sulla manutenzione e' sempre questione di fondi, anche qui anni per sistemare una strada ormai tutta rattoppata,
> era bellissima in  porfido, costata un miliardo di lire  decenni fa, ma con le continue rotture dei tubi dell'aqua ormai e' tutta rappezzata, ed a giorni, dopo non so quanti anni, dovrebbero eliminare il porfido,  e  riasfaltarla.  Dovrebbero.  E tra molti disagi.
> Li può  essere che il sindaco lo sappia benissimo delle buche, ma non abbia i fondi, cose semplici in mano ai comuni diventano complicate.
> Sotto casa mia facendo dei lavori hanno rotto 40cm  di porfido e messo delle traansenne in plastica enormi,  1 anno.
> ...


Diciamo che da noi il comune fu commissariato, il sindaco fu indagato per tangenti, i libri della società di servizi portati in tribunale per bancarotta fraudolenta, un centro commerciale chiuso per corruzione, casa nostra ha perso abitabilità, e tante altre cosine di cui sono venuto a conoscenza e che qui non posso dire ma che sono note e rinote a chi ha un minimo di conoscenza del territorio e non vota per fede a un ®. 
Deo gratias che dopo 40 anni si è venuta a costituire un'alternativa finalmente credibile, anche se non basta il cambio di giunta ovviamente. 
Però la differenza si vede, anche chi lavora con impegno negli uffici comunali è contento del cambio.
Questo sindaco si vede e finalmente dopo dieci anni siamo riusciti ad avere il cambio delle lampadine bruciate o rotte dei lampioni del parco giochi sotto casa. E anche il cambio dei giochi non a norma e rotti.
Non è che si voleva molto.
Dieci anni per le lampadine, eh... 
Dovevamo cambiare sindaco.
Il vero problema di Milano è che in sé l'area urbana più piccola assorbe quasi tutte le risorse, quando tutta la popolazione ormai vive nell'hinterland, spesso sgarruppato, come Rozzano o San Giuliano Milanese.
Nel Sud Milano sono 30 anni che aspettano la metropolitana, il mitico prolungamento fino a Paullo.
E noi continuiamo a insistere sulla decrescita e sui limiti, quando tutto il resto del primo mondo investe sulla crescita e ci sta superando da anni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Gennaio 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo adoro un sindaco così.


sapessi io


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque esistono dei limiti naturali, dovuti magari all'età, alla conformazione fisica genetica, e su quelli non si discute.
Sono quelli culturali, legati al giudizio o alla volontà altrui, che li trovo sostanzialmente inutili o addirittura dannosi quando sono giustificazioni alla propria incapacità di evolversi nel tempo. 
Esattamente come le limitazioni alla circolazione legate alla capacità di spesa dell'automobilista.
Favoriscono chi ha già i soldi, creando un ulteriore filtro per gli altri, aumentando le distanze.
Creano quindi un doppio danno, economico e di crescita.
La maturità prevede si sia capaci di scegliere indipendentemente dal giudizio altrui.
Anche lottando per affermare le proprie scelte.
Che siano entrare in convento, restare single a vita o mangiarsi i risparmi di una vita andando a escort a settant'anni.
Tanto è statisticamente provato che a qualcuno starete sul cazzo comunque. 
Almeno divertitevi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (5 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Continui a dare troppa importanza al giudizio di persone che non contano affatto nella tua vita.
> L'unico giudizio che deve contare è quello delle persone che vuoi e che ami o a cui vuoi bene o con cui lavori.
> Degli altri chi se ne frega. Ognuno faccia quello chevuole, basta che non influenzi la tua vita.


E' solo una questione di ampiezza della cerchia che prendi in considerazione.
Io contestavo solo chi dice (tra l'altro secondo me in malafede) di seguire i propri gusti come se esistesse un gusto avulso dalle influenze che riceve e che esercita.


----------



## danny (6 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E' solo una questione di ampiezza della cerchia che prendi in considerazione.
> Io contestavo solo chi dice (tra l'altro secondo me in malafede) di seguire i propri gusti come se esistesse un gusto avulso dalle influenze che riceve e che esercita.


Il gusto è sempre circoscritto, ma se ti dico che preferisco le bionde alle more esprimo sempre una mia scelta, anche se condizionata dalla varietà disponibile di colori naturali dei capelli.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tanto è statisticamente provato che a qualcuno starete sul cazzo comunque.
> Almeno divertitevi.


Molto vero.


----------



## Martes (6 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Anche quella Asperger





perplesso ha detto:


> solo persone con difficoltà cognitive possono essere usate a quel modo, che sia il regime nazista o quello eurofanatico a farlo, poco cambia


Però un asperger non ha un ritardo cognitivo


----------



## Vera (6 Gennaio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Però un asperger non ha un ritardo cognitivo


Esatto. Gli asperger hanno difficoltà a livello comportamentale e di socializzazione.


----------



## stany (7 Gennaio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Però un asperger non ha un ritardo cognitivo


Però gli interessano due o tre cose, e basta!


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Però un asperger non ha un ritardo cognitivo


Greta non è solo asperger.  è proprio palesemente ritardata.


----------



## Martes (7 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Greta non è solo asperger.  è proprio palesemente ritardata.


io mi riferivo esclusivamente alla definizione di Asperger


----------



## stany (7 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Greta non è solo asperger.  è proprio palesemente ritardata.


Ma no...si fissano su delle cose per questioni di principio ; sono incapaci del multitasking....Così si dice. 
Ma non sono nemmeno tutti uguali tra loro.
Nella tua valutazione ci leggo un pregiudizio politico/ideologico... Che non sia simpatica forse è vero (mio figlio di quasi tredici anni non la può vedere), ma che la tematica che porta avanti sia reale e  condivisibile nei presupposti e negli obiettivi, lo è altrettanto.
Se poi si ritenga che non si possa influire sulle dinamiche dei massimi sistemi ,forse è vero; ma lo sarebbe ancora di più se nessuno ne parlasse. E non a caso quelli che parlano del pericolo derivante dall'inquinamento/riscaldamento ambientale, sono proprio quelle generazioni che cominciano ad affacciarsi con consapevolezza nella società . È chiaro che un settantenne come Trump , neanche molto lungimirante (come le ultime vicende in Iraq Iran insegnano) , non preoccupato per i propri nipoti ,veda la questione dell'ambiente in maniera ottusa ed egoistica; e l'egoismo è stato il volano che ci ha portato dove siamo adesso. Del resto gli americani consumano più risorse procapite di tutti gli altri (Bush figlio del resto diceva che non avrebbe mai tollerato un arretramento delle condizioni di vita degli americani; per questo le guerre nel golfo servirono a consolidare gli interessi usa in quell'area ,che già il padre aveva perorato con la presenza militare. Il traffico di petrolio con la connivenza dell'Isis ,foraggiato dagli stessi amerikani, è storia e cronaca degli ultimi anni.)
Se poi vogliamo valutare la tematica di cui si occupa Greta Thumberg, allora è meglio affidarsi agli scienziati, che al 99% sostengono gli argomenti portati da lei in piazza. Parlare delle soluzioni è più difficile. 
Ma non è ridicolizzando un problema ,alla Vittorio Feltri , che poi si ottengono soluzioni e risultati ; del resto anche lui dice che data l'età non gliene può fregare di meno dell'ambiente....


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma no...si fissano su delle cose per questioni di principio ; sono incapaci del multitasking....Così si dice.
> Ma non sono nemmeno tutti uguali tra loro.
> Nella tua valutazione ci leggo un pregiudizio politico/ideologico... Che non sia simpatica forse è vero (mio figlio di quasi tredici anni non la può vedere), ma che la tematica che porta avanti sia reale e  condivisibile nei presupposti e negli obiettivi, lo è altrettanto.
> Se poi si ritenga che non si possa influire sulle dinamiche dei massimi sistemi ,forse è vero; ma lo sarebbe ancora di più se nessuno ne parlasse. E non a caso quelli che parlano del pericolo derivante dall'inquinamento/riscaldamento ambientale, sono proprio quelle generazioni che cominciano ad affacciarsi con consapevolezza nella società . È chiaro che un settantenne come Trump , neanche molto lungimirante (come le ultime vicende in Iraq Iran insegnano) , non preoccupato per i propri nipoti ,veda la questione dell'ambiente in maniera ottusa ed egoistica; e l'egoismo è stato il volano che ci ha portato dove siamo adesso. Del resto gli americani consumano più risorse procapite di tutti gli altri (Bush figlio del resto diceva che non avrebbe mai tollerato un arretramento delle condizioni di vita degli americani; per questo le guerre nel golfo servirono a consolidare gli interessi usa in quell'area ,che già il padre aveva perorato con la presenza militare. Il traffico di petrolio con la connivenza dell'Isis ,foraggiato dagli stessi amerikani, è storia e cronaca degli ultimi anni.)
> ...


la tematica di cui si occupano quelli che muovono i fili di Greta non coinvolge mai paesi come il Pakistan o il Bangladesh, dove peraltro viene prodotto molto di ciò che indossiamo ogni giorno.  inutile che noi si affanniamo sulla polemica tra motori a scoppio e motori ibridi ed elettrici, senza peraltro aver mai pensato ad un piano capillare per dotare l'Italia di una rete di colonnine di ricarica, quando in posti come quelli fanno produzione con gli stessi criteri delle ferriere dickensiane.

e le soluzioni che la piccola Europa può adottare sono irrilevanti per l'ambiente, se Cina ed India continuano a fare i cazzi loro.


----------



## stany (7 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> la tematica di cui si occupano quelli che muovono i fili di Greta non coinvolge mai paesi come il Pakistan o il Bangladesh, dove peraltro viene prodotto molto di ciò che indossiamo ogni giorno.  inutile che noi si affanniamo sulla polemica tra motori a scoppio e motori ibridi ed elettrici, senza peraltro aver mai pensato ad un piano capillare per dotare l'Italia di una rete di colonnine di ricarica, quando in posti come quelli fanno produzione con gli stessi criteri delle ferriere dickensiane.
> 
> e le soluzioni che la piccola Europa può adottare sono irrilevanti per l'ambiente, se Cina ed India continuano a fare i cazzi loro.


Certo... Non a caso hai citato due paesi Cina India che da soli fanno quasi un terzo della popolazione mondiale; in più sono paesi sviluppati ed in via di sviluppo, nuovi consumi pro capite sono legati a tali proporzioni. Ma c'è da dire che le moderne tecnologie vengono da subito utilizzate nelle nuove realtà industriali di quei paesi. Non siamo più agli anni settanta in cui noi davamo all'india gli stampi del 1100D Fiat che poi loro chiamavano parvini,  mi pare...
Senza senza parlare di protocolli di Kyoto eccetera eccetera ,dobbiamo però dire che gli statunitensi sono i primi a non attenervicisi; proprio per quello che dicevo prima sul fatto che gli americani sono grandi consumatori di risorse, di acqua, di ambiente e nonostante siano ,diciamo tra " ,una democrazia avanzata, non vogliono indietreggiare dalla loro filosofia consumistica. E non sto parlando della decrescita felice, perché i detrattori avrebbero troppi pretesti per intaccare invece quella moderazione nei consumi che tutti dovremmo tenere.
Forse l'essere umano non concepisce il fatto che ad un certo punto la cosiddetta crescita economica-sociale, del PIL ,debba fermarsi; o quantomeno contemperare delle altre esigenze che attengono sempre alla qualità della vita ma vista in prospettiva meno consumistica. Del resto già Robert Kennedy nei primi anni 60 diceva che bisognasse inserire nel computo dell'avanzamento economico e sociale, nel considerare il prodotto interno lordo anche le conseguenze prodotte la sistema industriale e dei consumi, Quindi anche i costi per le malattie respiratorie quelle derivanti dall'inquinamento eccetera.
È è passato più di mezzo secolo da allora e oggi ci ritroviamo al potere un fenomeno, tale palazzinaro fallito, che gioca a fare il padrone del vapore in un mondo che avrebbe invece necessità di guide e di correzione da parte di quegli stati che già conoscono le problematiche derivanti dallo sviluppo industriale da molti decenni prima che nei paesi (come Cina India) sviluppatisi negli ultimi 35-40 anni.
Nel nel nostro piccolo cerchiamo almeno di fare la raccolta differenziata


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2020)

quindi se India e Cina inquinano impunemente la colpa è di Trump e non di indiani e cinesi.   certo


----------



## bettypage (7 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> la tematica di cui si occupano quelli che muovono i fili di Greta non coinvolge mai paesi come il Pakistan o il Bangladesh, dove peraltro viene prodotto molto di ciò che indossiamo ogni giorno.  inutile che noi si affanniamo sulla polemica tra motori a scoppio e motori ibridi ed elettrici, senza peraltro aver mai pensato ad un piano capillare per dotare l'Italia di una rete di colonnine di ricarica, quando in posti come quelli fanno produzione con gli stessi criteri delle ferriere dickensiane.
> 
> e le soluzioni che la piccola Europa può adottare sono irrilevanti per l'ambiente, se Cina ed India continuano a fare i cazzi loro.


Ma invece il fatto che in congo a scavare litio per le batterie siano bambini fottesega? Che le batterie al litio non si sa bene come smaltire? Dov'è la famosa sostenibilità?per non parlare dell'interesse economico per il cobalto in venezuela.
Il mercato dei pannelli fotovoltaici è ristretto a 3/4 produttori mondiali, germania in primis. 
Hanno imposto doppi vetri nei serramenti perché saint gobain aveva dimezzato il fatturato, ha pigiato i bottoni giusti in europa e anche in Italia abbiamo recepito la direttiva sui doppi vetri, con buona pace di saint gobain che ha rimacinato gli stessi numeri. 
Le energie alternative sono il nuovo business. Altro che ambientalismo.


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma invece il fatto che in congo a scavare litio per le batterie siano bambini fottesega? Che le batterie al litio non si sa bene come smaltire? Dov'è la famosa sostenibilità?per non parlare dell'interesse economico per il cobalto in venezuela.
> Il mercato dei pannelli fotovoltaici è ristretto a 3/4 produttori mondiali, germania in primis.
> Hanno imposto doppi vetri nei serramenti perché saint gobain aveva dimezzato il fatturato, ha pigiato i bottoni giusti in europa e anche in Italia abbiamo recepito la direttiva sui doppi vetri, con buona pace di saint gobain che ha rimacinato gli stessi numeri.
> Le energie alternative sono il nuovo business. Altro che ambientalismo.


In India ci sono bimbi di 4-5 anni che scavano per estrarre un minerale che si usa in cosmetica.   praticamente, rossetti, mascara ed altra roba del genere si basa sullo sfruttamento minorile in condizioni impressionanti.

Sul Congo, possiamo chiedere conto al Belgio. hanno ancora parecchi interessi laggiù,  ed alla Cina, che ha messo le mani da tempo in zona, anche se il vero cuore del colonialismo cinese pare essere il Kenia


----------



## stany (7 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi se India e Cina inquinano impunemente la colpa è di Trump e non di indiani e cinesi.   certo


non avevo detto quello ! avevo sottolineato il fatto che fino a metà degli anni ottanta o fine anni 80 ,noi davamo le tecnologie obsolete inquinanti di cui noi ci disfavamo a questi paesi, facendole  pagare molto bene; erano tecnologie e processi industriali molto inquinanti! Come se l' inquinamento del mare forse circoscritto ad un'unica area, oppure quello dei cieli non avesse alcuna influenza su altre zone  rispetto a quello in cui viene prodotto.
   Quindi non c'era un occhio di riguardo all'inquinamento; attualmente in quelle aree come nei paesi dell'est e anche in Russia il carbone viene ancora utilizzato, ma le nuove tecnologie che si autoproducono in India e  in Cina tengono conto dell'inquinamento e dell'impatto ambientale. Gli USA li ho visti responsabili non per l'inquinamento in sé causato dagli altri ,nella fattispecie da Cina e India, ma in primo luogo per  loro voracità di risorse sia interne che esterne (consumano il doppio procapite di acqua rispetto ai consumi europei) ,e quindi attori di una enorme incongruenza rispetto alla  missione che si sono dati ,oltre ad esportatori di democrazia,ma anche quelli che dovrebbero dare un esempio proprio nei confronti del degrado ambientale. Ma come ho già sottolineato prima a loro non frega un c**** di dare il buon esempio; questa è una responsabilità morale.
Come potrebbero richiamare cina-india ad un ruolo di contenimento dei consumi ,dell'inquinamento, se loro per primi sono quelli che danno il cattivo esempio?



bettypage ha detto:


> Ma invece il fatto che in congo a scavare litio per le batterie siano bambini fottesega? Che le batterie al litio non si sa bene come smaltire? Dov'è la famosa sostenibilità?per non parlare dell'interesse economico per il cobalto in venezuela.
> Il mercato dei pannelli fotovoltaici è ristretto a 3/4 produttori mondiali, germania in primis.
> Hanno imposto doppi vetri nei serramenti perché saint gobain aveva dimezzato il fatturato, ha pigiato i bottoni giusti in europa e anche in Italia abbiamo recepito la direttiva sui doppi vetri, con buona pace di saint gobain che ha rimacinato gli stessi numeri.
> Le energie alternative sono il nuovo business. Altro che ambientalismo.


La cattiva Fede è madre della cattiva azione;
i doppi vetri consentono di risparmiare un 20% di energia per il riscaldamento o per il raffrescamento e quindi un contenimento dell'inquinamento. Naturalmente la gara commerciale per accaparrarsi la fornitura fa parte  delle solite dinamiche anche poco chiare; ma non si deve perdere d'occhio l'obiettivo in sé: che dovrebbe sempre essere imposto dalla politica, in questo caso il risparmio energetico e l'inquinamento.
sappiamo che i cinesi stanno tentando di avere il monopolio in Africa per l'estrazione delle terre rare ; *purtroppopurtroppo in quel continente succedono cose che non sono assolutamente sotto controllo da parte degli enti sovranazionali come l'ONU. È la responsabilità principale è dell'Occidente; *
Se noi occidentali destabilizziamo quelle aree poi non dobbiamo lamentarci dell'immigrazione.



perplesso ha detto:


> In India ci sono bimbi di 4-5 anni che scavano per estrarre un minerale che si usa in cosmetica.   praticamente, rossetti, mascara ed altra roba del genere si basa sullo sfruttamento minorile in condizioni impressionanti.
> 
> Sul Congo, possiamo chiedere conto al Belgio. hanno ancora parecchi interessi laggiù,  ed alla Cina, che ha messo le mani da tempo in zona, anche se il vero cuore del colonialismo cinese pare essere il Kenia


in Angola avevo letto che una quindicina di anni fa avevano costruito una città per 70000 abitanti, ed era disabitata; l'espansione demografica dei cinesi è preoccupante, loro hanno una visione di lungo corso e hanno agito in sordina monopolizzando appunto dei territori in cui hanno sfrattato le popolazioni residenti per scavare e per recuperare minerali anche usati nella tecnologia degli smartphone,in cui sono leader, o commissionari di aziende americane. Gli iPhone non vengono mica costruiti a Cupertino !


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma no...si fissano su delle cose per questioni di principio ; sono incapaci del multitasking....Così si dice.
> Ma non sono nemmeno tutti uguali tra loro.
> Nella tua valutazione ci leggo un pregiudizio politico/ideologico... Che non sia simpatica forse è vero (mio figlio di quasi tredici anni non la può vedere), ma che la tematica che porta avanti sia reale e  condivisibile nei presupposti e negli obiettivi, lo è altrettanto.
> Se poi si ritenga che non si possa influire sulle dinamiche dei massimi sistemi ,forse è vero; ma lo sarebbe ancora di più se nessuno ne parlasse. E non a caso quelli che parlano del pericolo derivante dall'inquinamento/riscaldamento ambientale, sono proprio quelle generazioni che cominciano ad affacciarsi con consapevolezza nella società . È chiaro che un settantenne come Trump , neanche molto lungimirante (come le ultime vicende in Iraq Iran insegnano) , non preoccupato per i propri nipoti ,veda la questione dell'ambiente in maniera ottusa ed egoistica; e l'egoismo è stato il volano che ci ha portato dove siamo adesso. Del resto gli americani consumano più risorse procapite di tutti gli altri (Bush figlio del resto diceva che non avrebbe mai tollerato un arretramento delle condizioni di vita degli americani; per questo le guerre nel golfo servirono a consolidare gli interessi usa in quell'area ,che già il padre aveva perorato con la presenza militare. Il traffico di petrolio con la connivenza dell'Isis ,foraggiato dagli stessi amerikani, è storia e cronaca degli ultimi anni.)
> ...











						Ambiente. La Germania: 100 miliardi per il clima. I ragazzi invadono 150 Paesi
					

Berlino ha presentato il piano ambientale che prevede l’abbattimento del 55% delle emissioni nocive entro il 2030




					www.avvenire.it
				




Gli investimenti devono avere un ritorno. In economia non si regala niente.

“Ciò che le masse pensano o non pensano incontra la massima indifferenza. A loro può essere garantita la libertà intellettualeproprio perché non hanno intelletto. Tutte le convinzioni, i costumi, i gusti, le emozioni, gli atteggiamenti mentali che caratterizzano il nostro tempo sono stati in realtà programmati al solo fine di sostenere la mistica del Partito e di impedire che venga colta la vera natura della società contemporanea”
(Orwell)


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Certo... Non a caso hai citato due paesi Cina India che da soli fanno quasi un terzo della popolazione mondiale; in più sono paesi sviluppati ed in via di sviluppo, nuovi consumi pro capite sono legati a tali proporzioni. Ma c'è da dire che le moderne tecnologie vengono da subito utilizzate nelle nuove realtà industriali di quei paesi. Non siamo più agli anni settanta in cui noi davamo all'india gli stampi del 1100D Fiat che poi loro chiamavano parvini,  mi pare...
> Senza senza parlare di protocolli di Kyoto eccetera eccetera ,dobbiamo però dire che gli statunitensi sono i primi a non attenervicisi; proprio per quello che dicevo prima sul fatto che gli americani sono grandi consumatori di risorse, di acqua, di ambiente e nonostante siano ,diciamo tra " ,una democrazia avanzata, non vogliono indietreggiare dalla loro filosofia consumistica. E non sto parlando della decrescita felice, perché i detrattori avrebbero troppi pretesti per intaccare invece quella moderazione nei consumi che tutti dovremmo tenere.
> Forse l'essere umano non concepisce il fatto che ad un certo punto la cosiddetta crescita economica-sociale, del PIL ,debba fermarsi; o quantomeno contemperare delle altre esigenze che attengono sempre alla qualità della vita ma vista in prospettiva meno consumistica. Del resto già Robert Kennedy nei primi anni 60 diceva che bisognasse inserire nel computo dell'avanzamento economico e sociale, nel considerare il prodotto interno lordo anche le conseguenze prodotte la sistema industriale e dei consumi, Quindi anche i costi per le malattie respiratorie quelle derivanti dall'inquinamento eccetera.
> È è passato più di mezzo secolo da allora e oggi ci ritroviamo al potere un fenomeno, tale palazzinaro fallito, che gioca a fare il padrone del vapore in un mondo che avrebbe invece necessità di guide e di correzione da parte di quegli stati che già conoscono le problematiche derivanti dallo sviluppo industriale da molti decenni prima che nei paesi (come Cina India) sviluppatisi negli ultimi 35-40 anni.
> Nel nel nostro piccolo cerchiamo almeno di fare la raccolta differenziata


La nostra economia, di conseguenza la nostra qualità di vita e la nostra libertà, è basata sui consumi e non ci sono alternative credibili.
I sensi di colpa sono inutili: nessuno vorrebbe vivere nell'era preindustriale, anche perché nessuno di noi ha veramente cognizione di come vivessero le masse 300 anni fa.
Ricordo che state scrivendo quasi sicuramente su un hardware costruito in Cina, utilizzando energia prodotta con fonti non rinnovabili in una casa riscaldata con combustibili, indossando abiti prodotti in maniera industriale.
I consumi si trasformano per alimentare nuovi mercati, non si azzerano.


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> non avevo detto quello ! avevo sottolineato il fatto che fino a metà degli anni ottanta o fine anni 80 ,noi davamo le tecnologie obsolete inquinanti di cui noi ci disfavamo a questi paesi, facendole  pagare molto bene; erano tecnologie e processi industriali molto inquinanti! Come se l' inquinamento del mare forse circoscritto ad un'unica area, oppure quello dei cieli non avesse alcuna influenza su altre zone  rispetto a quello in cui viene prodotto.
> Quindi non c'era un occhio di riguardo all'inquinamento; attualmente in quelle aree come nei paesi dell'est e anche in Russia il carbone viene ancora utilizzato, ma le nuove tecnologie che si autoproducono in India e  in Cina tengono conto dell'inquinamento e dell'impatto ambientale. Gli USA li ho visti responsabili non per l'inquinamento in sé causato dagli altri ,nella fattispecie da Cina e India, ma in primo luogo per  loro voracità di risorse sia interne che esterne (consumano il doppio procapite di acqua rispetto ai consumi europei) ,e quindi attori di una enorme incongruenza rispetto alla  missione che si sono dati ,oltre ad esportatori di democrazia,ma anche quelli che dovrebbero dare un esempio proprio nei confronti del degrado ambientale. Ma come ho già sottolineato prima a loro non frega un c**** di dare il buon esempio; questa è una responsabilità morale.
> Come potrebbero richiamare cina-india ad un ruolo di contenimento dei consumi ,dell'inquinamento, se loro per primi sono quelli che danno il cattivo esempio?


India e Cina non sono dimensionalmente richiamabili da nessuno.   lo sanno e seguiteranno a fare i cazzi loro.  la mossa di Trump di una guerra sui dazi è in effetti l'unica praticabile,  anche come strumento di pressione per le tematiche ambientali.

oltre al fatto che se India e Cina iniziassero a produrre rispettando i criteri italiani di sicurezza, non sarebbe più conveniente andare a produrre laggiù


----------



## Lara3 (8 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> India e Cina non sono dimensionalmente richiamabili da nessuno.   lo sanno e seguiteranno a fare i cazzi loro.  la mossa di Trump di una guerra sui dazi è in effetti l'unica praticabile,  anche come strumento di pressione per le tematiche ambientali.
> 
> oltre al fatto che se India e Cina iniziassero a produrre rispettando i criteri italiani di sicurezza, non sarebbe più conveniente andare a produrre laggiù


Recentemente ho visto i prodotti di una nota ditta italiana ( ex miei clienti) fabbricati altrove che Europa.
E sempre più spesso certi articoli che io acquistavo di varie case italiane di abbigliamento. Fabbricati in Cina o altrove ma col prezzo come se fossero prodotti in Italia.
Ho smesso di comprarli; inoltre per molti  prodotti pur essendo fabbricati qui si scelgono sempre di più le materie prime arrivate dalla Cina. Il controllo qualità materie prime di qualsiasi ditta credo che lo sappia. Ma si preferisce avere n. lotti non conformi di materia prima e con tempi di attesa finché arriva il prossimo lotto  pur di comprare la materia prima a basso costo.
Io non ci sto.


----------



## bettypage (8 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> non avevo detto quello ! avevo sottolineato il fatto che fino a metà degli anni ottanta o fine anni 80 ,noi davamo le tecnologie obsolete inquinanti di cui noi ci disfavamo a questi paesi, facendole  pagare molto bene; erano tecnologie e processi industriali molto inquinanti! Come se l' inquinamento del mare forse circoscritto ad un'unica area, oppure quello dei cieli non avesse alcuna influenza su altre zone  rispetto a quello in cui viene prodotto.
> Quindi non c'era un occhio di riguardo all'inquinamento; attualmente in quelle aree come nei paesi dell'est e anche in Russia il carbone viene ancora utilizzato, ma le nuove tecnologie che si autoproducono in India e  in Cina tengono conto dell'inquinamento e dell'impatto ambientale. Gli USA li ho visti responsabili non per l'inquinamento in sé causato dagli altri ,nella fattispecie da Cina e India, ma in primo luogo per  loro voracità di risorse sia interne che esterne (consumano il doppio procapite di acqua rispetto ai consumi europei) ,e quindi attori di una enorme incongruenza rispetto alla  missione che si sono dati ,oltre ad esportatori di democrazia,ma anche quelli che dovrebbero dare un esempio proprio nei confronti del degrado ambientale. Ma come ho già sottolineato prima a loro non frega un c**** di dare il buon esempio; questa è una responsabilità morale.
> Come potrebbero richiamare cina-india ad un ruolo di contenimento dei consumi ,dell'inquinamento, se loro per primi sono quelli che danno il cattivo esempio?
> 
> ...


Ma quale cattiva fede? Secondo questo principio mettiamoli tripli. 
C'è un costo di produzione. C'è un costo di smaltimento dei vecchi serramenti non arrivati nemmeno alla metà del loro ciclo produttivo. 
Poi i costi su chi ricadono? Sul consumatore finale. Sostiturire i serramenti, ad essere stretti, in una ristrutturazione pesa almeno 10k euro.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma no...si fissano su delle cose per questioni di principio ; sono incapaci del multitasking....Così si dice.
> Ma non sono nemmeno tutti uguali tra loro.
> Nella tua valutazione ci leggo un pregiudizio politico/ideologico... Che non sia simpatica forse è vero (mio figlio di quasi tredici anni non la può vedere), ma che la tematica che porta avanti sia reale e  condivisibile nei presupposti e negli obiettivi, lo è altrettanto.
> Se poi si ritenga che non si possa influire sulle dinamiche dei massimi sistemi ,forse è vero; ma lo sarebbe ancora di più se nessuno ne parlasse. E non a caso quelli che parlano del pericolo derivante dall'inquinamento/riscaldamento ambientale, sono proprio quelle generazioni che cominciano ad affacciarsi con consapevolezza nella società . È chiaro che un settantenne come Trump , neanche molto lungimirante (come le ultime vicende in Iraq Iran insegnano) , non preoccupato per i propri nipoti ,veda la questione dell'ambiente in maniera ottusa ed egoistica; e l'egoismo è stato il volano che ci ha portato dove siamo adesso. Del resto gli americani consumano più risorse procapite di tutti gli altri (Bush figlio del resto diceva che non avrebbe mai tollerato un arretramento delle condizioni di vita degli americani; per questo le guerre nel golfo servirono a consolidare gli interessi usa in quell'area ,che già il padre aveva perorato con la presenza militare. Il traffico di petrolio con la connivenza dell'Isis ,foraggiato dagli stessi amerikani, è storia e cronaca degli ultimi anni.)
> ...


Ma tu conosci un adolescente simpatico? Al di là del fatto che ha tutte le ragioni del mondo per essere incazzata. Io vado sott'acqua da 40 anni. E quando sento la gente dire che là sotto c'è il mondo, mi prendo il voltastomaco. Nel mare non c'è più un cazzo. Il problema della farmacoresistenza tra meno di 30 anni produrrà qualcosa di analogo alla peste nera del 300 e tra un po' finiremo a mangiare cavallette e a respirare con la mascherina. Il tutto perché comandano i vecchi a cui non frega un cazzo. Essú.


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ambiente. La Germania: 100 miliardi per il clima. I ragazzi invadono 150 Paesi
> 
> 
> Berlino ha presentato il piano ambientale che prevede l’abbattimento del 55% delle emissioni nocive entro il 2030
> ...


"Gli investimenti devono avere un ritorno. In economia non si regala niente."
Nelle società neoliberiste è così!
In altre forme di organizzazione sociale,non sempre...E non parlo del capitalcomunismo cinese.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> "Gli investimenti devono avere un ritorno. In economia non si regala niente."
> Nelle società neoliberiste è così!
> In altre forme di organizzazione sociale,non sempre...E non parlo del capitalcomunismo cinese.


Noi stiamo progressivamente abbandonando l'impostazione keynesiana del dopoguerra, evidentemente indifferenti alle ragioni che l'avevano promossa, o, forse, consapevoli di non averne più necessità.
Forse questa è la considerazione più inquietante.


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> India e Cina non sono dimensionalmente richiamabili da nessuno.   lo sanno e seguiteranno a fare i cazzi loro.  la mossa di Trump di una guerra sui dazi è in effetti l'unica praticabile,  anche come strumento di pressione per le tematiche ambientali.
> 
> oltre al fatto che se India e Cina iniziassero a produrre rispettando i criteri italiani di sicurezza, non sarebbe più conveniente andare a produrre laggiù


A Trump non conviene fare molto il furbo... Se i cinesi si incazzano svendono il debito pubblico americano che detengono a *Kim Jong-un*  e allora son cazzi.


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Recentemente ho visto i prodotti di una nota ditta italiana ( ex miei clienti) fabbricati altrove che Europa.
> E sempre più spesso certi articoli che io acquistavo di varie case italiane di abbigliamento. Fabbricati in Cina o altrove ma col prezzo come se fossero prodotti in Italia.
> Ho smesso di comprarli; inoltre per molti  prodotti pur essendo fabbricati qui si scelgono sempre di più le materie prime arrivate dalla Cina. Il controllo qualità materie prime di qualsiasi ditta credo che lo sappia. Ma si preferisce avere n. lotti non conformi di materia prima e con tempi di attesa finché arriva il prossimo lotto  pur di comprare la materia prima a basso costo.
> Io non ci sto.


Quasi sempre sono aziende italiane in joint ventures con cinesi, oppure che hanno delocalizzato per i costi, aiutate da  alcuni governi passati,per produrre a basso costo, e poi importare in Italy. Come della Valle con le Tod's che dice prodotte in due linee: una prodotta in Italia ed una in Cina , più economica, ma sempre a costo elevato.
Mica esiste più una realtà come  Togliattigrad che produceva la 124 zigulì per il mercato interno dell'URSS....Mica le importavamo: noi si era passati alla 125 ed alla 131.....


----------



## Lara3 (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Quasi sempre sono aziende italiane in joint ventures con cinese oppure che hanno delocalizzato per i costi, aiutate da  alcuni governi fa, riprodurre a basso costo e importarwcome


Ti assicuro che la ditta per cui lavoravo e che ha delocalizzato aveva ogni anno un aumento del fatturato invidiabile. Prima di delocalizzare.


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma quale cattiva fede? Secondo questo principio mettiamoli tripli.
> C'è un costo di produzione. C'è un costo di smaltimento dei vecchi serramenti non arrivati nemmeno alla metà del loro ciclo produttivo.
> Poi i costi su chi ricadono? Sul consumatore finale. Sostiturire i serramenti, ad essere stretti, in una ristrutturazione pesa almeno 10k euro.


Lavori nel campo dei serramenti?

Comunque gli incentivi statali vanno in quella direzione; non ho detto che bisogna tornare all'età della pietra, Ma che si deve ricercare la compatibilità tra l'uso delle risorse e inquinamento.
Poi è chiaro che all'inizio del 1900 , quando c'era un miliardo e mezzo di persone su questo pianeta, che non conoscevano ancora il consumismo, il problema che prospetti non esisteva, o almeno non era all'ordine del giorno del dibattito mondiale.


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che la ditta per cui lavoravo e che ha delocalizzato aveva ogni anno un aumento del fatturato invidiabile. Prima di delocalizzare.


il fatturato che fa in Cina non lo vedi probabilmente ha deciso di servire il mercato interno: altroché detrazioni del 65%....


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tu conosci un adolescente simpatico? Al di là del fatto che ha tutte le ragioni del mondo per essere incazzata. Io vado sott'acqua da 40 anni. E quando sento la gente dire che là sotto c'è il mondo, mi prendo il voltastomaco. Nel mare non c'è più un cazzo. Il problema della farmacoresistenza tra meno di 30 anni produrrà qualcosa di analogo alla peste nera del 300 e tra un po' finiremo a mangiare cavallette e a respirare con la mascherina. Il tutto perché comandano i vecchi a cui non frega un cazzo. Essú.


e aspetta che i bidoni con il gas nervino buttati nell'oceano dagli americani 40 anni fa cominciano a perdere poi ridiamo....
Senza contare: 
https://www.ilpost.it/2016/10/27/paperelle-oceano-pacifico/


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Noi stiamo progressivamente abbandonando l'impostazione keynesiana del dopoguerra, evidentemente indifferenti alle ragioni che l'avevano promossa, o, forse, consapevoli di non averne più necessità.
> Forse questa è la considerazione più inquietante.


Quella filosofia prevede di investire a deficit; lo possono fare i cinesi gli americani i giapponesi I coreani Ma gli europei no E sappiamo bene perché


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> e aspetta che i bidoni con il gas nervino buttati nell'oceano dagli americani 40 anni fa cominciano a perdere poi ridiamo....
> Senza contare:
> https://www.ilpost.it/2016/10/27/paperelle-oceano-pacifico/


Siamo ovunque


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> A Trump non conviene fare molto il furbo... Se i cinesi si incazzano svendono il debito pubblico americano che detengono a *Kim Jong-un* e allora son cazzi.


e secondo te Kim ha i soldi?


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e secondo te Kim ha i soldi?


Più soldi e più libertà d'azione di noi italiani sicuramente. Ma io l'avevo messo sotto un aspetto diplomatico politico: tipo che cinesi gli diano  le cambiali in mano e gli dicano : vai avanti te che mi vien da ridere 
Così che lo psicopatico inquilino della casa Bianca abbia degli stimoli alla mediazione in quell'area geografica (psico1 contro psico2).. Stamattina una psichiatra ha stilato il profilo psicologico di Donald: risultato instabile e pericoloso;  non ha detto propriamente psicopatico ma. . Per quello che può valere un giudizio di uno psichiatra, elaborato sulla base di filmati , situazioni pubbliche ecc(e ha espressamente detto che per stilare la diagnosi non ha bisogno di metterlo sul lettino) ... In questo caso credo che non ce ne sia bisogno;  ci sono tanti elementi che lo fanno capire pure a  noi...


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2020)

chissà cosa avrebbe detto del profilo psichiatrico della Clinton


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> chissà cosa avrebbe detto del profilo psichiatrico della Clinton


Vero: femmina repressa rancorosa nei confronti del marito; arrivista carrierista radical chic. Avvocato del Popolo?


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2020)

una strega


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> una strega


Il marito non la sbatte più da anni si vede


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

a voja


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> a voja


vipere te e @stany  poi dicono delle donne


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

la storia americana della fine del XX secolo direi che parla abbastanza chiaro riguardo il matrimonio dei Clinton


----------

